# Lister Egg Share Girlies ~ Part 9



## Martha Moo

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
Kateag 1st ES abandoned, 2nd ES  looking into 3rd ES Pill 06/07   

*~*Nic*~* 1st ES   2nd ES D/R 25/06 Baseline 03/07, stims 03/07     

Jetabrown        

Alexia 10/02         

Allybee17 10/05      Next scan 13/07     

shye       

MJP   FET   pill 10/07 baseline 17/08, 2nd scan 28/29/08 ET 04/09    

Miranda7 tx abandoned  , moved on to straight tx, June   2nd ICSI later this year    

wishing4miracle 1st ES   2nd ES D/R 12/06 baseline 19/06 stims 20/06 scan 27/06 EC 30/06    

Luckystars currently on pill, d/r 27/06    ^reiki 

Honnybee started pill awaiting match D/R 16/06 baseline 22/06 Stims 22/06 scan 28/06 

Jena Testing 7th June     Scan 26/06   EDD 14/02/08    

curlyj28 D/R 16/05 stims 23/05 EC 10/06 ET 13/06  testing 23/06 scan 09/07      

Little Seahorse Testing 21/06       

*Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx*


----------



## Miranda7

Wey-hey! Twins! you must be thrilled - and scared! Well done Jena.

Now, what the heck else did I just read before getting here? hmmn.

Mitch, glad your stimming seems to be going well - twinges are good, I think.

Maria, glad you're still around petal, xxxxx

Hooray for news, Ju! I'm sure it's just a matter of days now.

Everyone else - hi there!

Sorry for few personals - must go watch BB!

xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Pants, Im second!

You forgot ME! Miranda how could you!?

I have just done some typing and now my neck and fingers hurt! Im such a moany minny. God. Shoot me now and shut me up!

Must be pmt. (yay!!)

Im missing bb cos dh is on the flippin xbox (Well, you are working, I have to do _something_) Yeah, how about...... 

I have just had a reply to my post on the pcos board so I am going to get back down the docs asap, who cares if I have been about 6 times in the last 2 weeks for me and boo! (and dh!) thats what we pay taxes for eh? (You can't "over" visit the doc can you!?)

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Sorry Kate, my little Titian typist!
Spent ages pasting your bon mots into my book today, so rest assured I have been thinking about you lots! (Just panicked halfway through personals and ran to the telly for BB)
Charley got away with it tonight! By sicussing nominations she actually escaped being up for the chop!!!!
Bah.  

Typing's pants for RSI - I got it loads when I started sub editing. your muscles get used to it after a while! Have you got a gel thingy for your wrists?

xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya! 

No gel thing no cos Im on a laptop!!! I'll get used to it Im sure!!!

Just a quicky before I take dh to work, but how long are CMV blood tests in date for? Because I had my last one done in March, 22nd, so why do I need another one now

Be back for personals later!!

xx


----------



## Jena

Morning ladies,

Thankyou all for the wishes   , and yes i am scared but also very excited and want to shout it from the rooftops!! But i won't, not yet  

Anyhooo, i am still struggling to keep up with everyone so please forgive me  ,

Mitch - I had twinges too, i think its just your follies growing   

Maria - Glad you are back hun  , are you ok with my news?

CJ - Did i read right?? Did you test and get BFP? 

Everyone else   , when i have figured out who's doing what i will do more personals.

Good news, Julie has asked me to let you all know......... SHE STARTS SNIFFING TODAY           , she is at work at the moment and will be on later.

Love to all Jena xxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Am I invisible      

Jena, say congrats to Julie! Hope she is feeling happier now!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Jena

Awwww, kate no hun you are not, but i don't know whats happening with you   , me to you xxx


----------



## *kateag*

I dont know whats happening with me either!!  

Im waiting for af and results to see if I can start the pill this cycle. Have left a few messages with Lena to see what she says. 

Just got an invite to a babies chirstening.   No ta. 

Question for you, if my cycle went exactly the same and I was left with 3 embies but 2 clear leaders, could I ask to go to blast anyway? I know some people say that they might not get to blast but they could be better in the womb where they belong, but I see it as blasts almost always have more chance than a normal day 3 emby. 

Answers on postcards please!!!

xxx


----------



## Miranda7

Cripes, Kate - I don't know if I'd take the risk! But don't worry - you'll have loads of embies this time, so the question is entirely theoretical. So there.
the bloods have to be done every six months for egg share, 12 months if you're not sharing. Your March ones will be out of date by September, so i guess that's why they're getting you to do it again.

Girls, I need your help. I've been putting in various posts, into my book, from people on FF, and wondered if you remember any posts that were particularly helpful to you, or affecting, or funny. Funnies would be good, as I don't have many of those!
Anyone? 

Well done Ju!!!!! That's brilliant! You're on the rollercoaster at last.

xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Kate - I know what you are getting at, fresh blasts always seem to end in a BFP!! On this thread anyway. I posted on part 8 last night, you've been a member longer than me - do you know anyone who has posted on here who has NOT got a BFP from fresh blasts?? I'd push for it hun if that's what you want. I'd be very disappointed if we didn't get to blasts on our next fresh cycle. Hopefully I won't be having another fresh go tho!!  

Jena - Of course I'm happy with your news!! Why wouldn't I be?? I posted for you last night on part 8. It's fantastic!! xx

Miranda and everyone else hello


----------



## curlyj28

hello Ladies 

Gotta be quick cos as work  so hope everyone is ok !!

Jena I did get a BFP - DH and I are over the moon   -  Wow so exciting about twins !!

Was really sick last night and feel crappy today ( thought it would be to early for sickness to start yet ) 

Quick hello to Kate, Em , Miranda, Maria, Hayley, Ally, Mitch & Lil C , is that everyone ? 

Love CJ xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Guess what?! 

I start the pill next week!! I have been matched and ready to go!!! They just need to check my results from CMV but once they are back I am good to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

                   

Oh my god! I cant believe it!!!!

Maria, nope I cannot think of one person who hasnt had a bfp from a fresh blast, thats why I want to push for them!
You wont need fresh ones either hun, those 3 little ones are gonna be perfect!

Miranda, I promise I will look when I can hun, just have NO time at all at mo!!!

OH MY GOD!!!


----------



## ~ MJP ~

[fly]WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/fly]

That's brilliant hun! So pleased for you this is THE ONE!!!!! I can feel it!!

Oh god I want to start again now!! It'll be little me left all alone  I could start at next af but something tells me to wait a little longer


----------



## *kateag*

Go with what you feel hun, you never know, after next af you may feel ready to go. Last month I was ok with waiting, this month Im not. Its amazing what a week can do.

I have a prob though! (dont I always!)

Lena has already told he recipient dates! She expects me to have e/c roughly the 2nd august, which would mean 2ww over with by my hols in ireland. If it all goes to plan. If it doesnt and e/c is delayed, dh is away from the 6th for 4 days doing the ride. She said they could freeze his swimmers but I dont want that. 

So we are waiting for her to call back, as she is speaking to Dr Tunde, she said the recipient might not want to wait til then, but what do I do 

Help. 

Do I say ok lets try and fit it in asap or do I say longer on the pill please and start sniffs or stimms while Im in ireland and have e/c when I get back. 

?


----------



## curlyj28

Great news Kate !!


----------



## Miranda7

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]YAROOOOO!!!!![/move]

Well done Kate! At last, eh?

Don't worry Maria - I'm still here waiting! It won't be till September for me, so you're sure to be up and running before then. I feel like I too need a break - think I'd collapse with the tension otherwise!

xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Kate, when's af?? I'd be wanting to start asap, but that's me! Depends on recip dates tho I guess? Would you have to pay to freeze his swimmers? I wouldn't want to do that either   

I've got a plan now   I'm gonna start pill at next af around July 10th for 3 weeks cause my cycles are always 6 weeks long!!    Then start down regging beginning August. We are going on another hol 24th Sept so want it to be over one way or another before then. Do you think I'm mad? I think I am    Just got to persuade dp now   

We'll be like dominos with our BFP's!!  Kate, Me, then Miranda!! We got to be preggers for Chrimbo remember!!


----------



## *kateag*

Thats a plan!!! Good idea!!!

Af is due next thursday, so start pill on friday she said a scan would be 25th July, the the 31st with e/c being around the 2nd!? Which would then make test date the 13th august! (Thankfully a monday) (again!?) dh would be away from the 6th til the 9th so I would be home alone which is fine, doesnt bother me. BUT if things were delayed like last time, I didnt start stimms on time, then e/c would be delayed and dh would be away for it, and paying for the swimmers to be frozen isnt really to much of an issue, although don't want extra costs, it the fact that they arent that great anyway so don't really want them frozen as well!!!! (he is doing another s.t tomorrow to see if they have improved or not, fingers crossed) 

So what do I do! She hasnt called back yet, I have loads of work to get on with and I am sooo nervous! I cant believe I have gone from not knowing anything to been matched and planned in the space of a morning!? 

Miranda, you ok hun? How was the BBQ?? 

CJ, ta much! 3rd time lucky I hope! 

Bring on those xmas babies!


----------



## honneybee

OOOHHH MMMYYY brilliant news Kate.

I would go for it babe, if it was me. DH has been taking his vits yes? So I hope he has a massive improvement. Ohhh I am so happy for you honey   You could get it all done then before Boo goes to school. 

Julie wow finally you have lift off yay!!!! I bet you are over the moon about now. 

Miranda I will have a good read and see where the funny parts are.

Maria, its good to see you posting again. You will know when you are ready to go again    

Jena, I still can't believe it twins wow 

I have my scan tomorrow so lets see if I have grown any little blighters!

mitch
x


----------



## *kateag*

Hmmm!! I really really really REALLY want to get started, but at the same time I dont want to get to a certain date and there be no time for e/c before dh goes off. 

DAMN bike ride.

It was MY STUPID IDEA IN THE FIRST PLACE. 

Good luck tomorrow hun! You might get a rough e/c date tomorrow!!

Maria, I am so excited that you have a plan!! Are you off convincing dh?!?!!

xxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Oh god I dunno    can you risk it? Discuss it with Lena hun, ec can't be any later than the 5th then? Sods law eh!!

Got to go to work now    

Dp says he's thinking about it   That means YES then!!  

Catch you all later xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya lister ladies

WOohoo its all go on this thread

Julie    for the D/R thats fantastic news

Kate woohoo  for starting the pill 
we have a similar dilemma nothings ever easy is it!

Miranda hope your well and the books coming along well

Maria hope that you have a lovely holiday did your son have a good birthday

Jena how r u feeling 
CJ no its not too early once you get that  Morning sickness can kick in any time!
Lil C how r u doing 

Nic hope your having a lovely time away

Mitch  for your scan tomorrow honey

Ally hope you and bump are well

love to anyone i missed

Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Love it! Same as me and mine!! hehehe!!

E/C  cant be around the 5th, 6th, 7th, 8th or 9th. If it goes as late as the 10th that would take me to test on the 24th of Aug, which is a week before we go away. Would I be over it if its a bfn by then? (only 2 kids going to the wedding, boo and my cousins little boy who will be 1) 

I dont care where I am if I have a bfp!! 

Oh pants!!

Lena wants me to go straight away I think thats why she is talking about frozen sperm and stuff!!! 

ARGH!!!


----------



## luckystars

Hello Girls,

I'm back from and very tried... I asked Jena to tell u all my news as I was at work. Lena called and said I could start she asked me where I was so I told her. She said could you get hold of your sniffer, I said yes that was no problem. Called DP he drove to work and gave it to me .... Lena said I should have AF on sat/sun and  I should have my first scan on Wednesday YAY...........

The first sniff left me with a really nasty taste, I can still taste it now but I don't care I have started so I'm a very happy girl. We have a work do tonight I Will go for a few hours No drinking now tho..... and have to be back for 1030 for my sniff....

Kate - Well done on your news Hun I'm really happy for ya...... 

Mitch - Good Luck with Ur scan 2morrow 

Jena - I will speak to u later Hun

Hello to everyone else I need to have a nap and do last nights dishes, hope Ur all well ...

Speak Soon

Julie 

xx


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya, 

Julie glad you had your first sniff! That taste will disapear soon enough!

Lena called back, she said she will probably line me up with another recipient as she doesnt think this one will want to wait, and it will be cutting it fine for the 6th August if it didnt go to plan. 

Im so fed up now. I was getting all excited to start and get going and now I have to wait again. 

F*$%ing bike ride.


----------



## curlyj28

Julie -  way to go !!!

Bet your sooooooooooooooo relieved  

Good Luck with sniffing      hope the old   arrives bang on time !

Kate - heres hoping they re-match you just as quickly  

cj xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Im still having problems.  

If we time it for after the holiday, then e/c clashes with boo starting school. So unless I can get it in before August I am looking at waiting til end of september.


----------



## Jena

Kate - Have you explained all this to Lena?? I am sure if you do/have she will try her hardest to line you up as soon as. I would also say on the blast front. On cycle No.5 i really really wanted to go to blast but they said no as i had 2 clear winners - i got BFP. This time i went to blast and got BFP. But you also know the danger that pushing for blast may result in none at all   , ver difficult i know.   

CJ -    Thats fantastic news are you booked in for your scan yet??

Julie - I used to take sniffer with me and just go to the loo when i needed to take it  

Mitch -    for your scan

Big hello to everyone else, sorry for lack of personals but in middle of doing dinner     burnt offerings it will be if i dont get off here   

Love to all Jena xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Thats the prob hun, she has me matched, but because of the bike race she is worried in case we get a delay we cant get it done by the 5th august.

Does anyone know if I HAVE to go on the pill at all? 

What should I do? I cant believe there are so many problems. 

I know what you mean about the blasts hun, its hard to decide. I suppose I will have to wait and see, but the way I see it is if they dont make it to blast then would they have made it to pregnancy?

x


----------



## Jena

I think you will have to do what you think is best (not the answer you are looking for i know) but only you and dh can decide. 

sorry


----------



## *kateag*

Dh spoke to Lena and she said she is going to try and work it so e/c is just after he gets back, so around the 10th August! So I start the pill on the 6th, til the 20th then start stimms on the 27th July!!

Oh god. 

Wow.


----------



## allybee17

yay Jena welcome to the twin club it's kinda exciting but also very scary too!!!! so much imfo around to on twin pregnancy's good luck with all your scans to seeing the heart beats is a good one but now i can't wait for the 12 week one  hope your not suffering to badly with tiredness I'm in my 11th week and it's still killing me so tired all the time even when i get up even thou i got to bed at 9pm but thankfull no sickness 

wayhay Kate your almost on your way again it's so gonna be 3rd time lucky 

Mitch yep same birthday as you and same age 17 10 1973   that was a lucky day don't you think good luck with your scan 2morro xx 

hi ya to all that I've missed out i really need to check in more often I'm getting so lost now as you all chat so much but it's great to see this tread nice a busy take care everyone love allyson xx


----------



## *kateag*

I hope so!! 3 years trying, 3 goes of ivf, seems fair to me!! 

Cant believe you are in your 11th week already. Wow. Its gone so quick. 

Feels strange to be starting again, last time I was really excited about it but this time round I feel more normal about it, Im not going to put my whole life on hold during all of it, I'll be doing most of the scans myself, and I've never driven there myself!! 

PLEASE let this work this time. 
xxxx


----------



## Jena

Kate - Lenas a star eh Well done and good luck, panic over  

Miranda - Have you started the book

Ally - Tired, my god, opening my eyes in the morning seems to use all my energy reserves and i wanna go straight back to bed!!!!!! I have also had some bad sickness  

Em - Probably a really silly question, but are you with the Lister too?? (sorry   )

Big hello to everyone else, a bit quiet here tonight tho.....where are you all??

Love Jena xxx


----------



## Jena

P.S. Kate - I got Kaiden 3rd time at Lister!!!!!


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Kaiden - that's a lovely name Jena!  I love Georgina for a girl but dp says it's old fashioned    Got to have another boy I think - we both love Harrison!!

Well girls I've persuaded him!!  

Gonna start the pill at next af so I can control the cycle - need to have baseline scan on the 17th Aug, 2nd scan 28th/29th and then transfer should be around the 4th Sept- testing maybe the blinking 13th??!! Which will be lucky!!


----------



## *kateag*

Kaiden!!! Now we have the little mans name!!! Sorry to hear you are feeling so sick, and being sick, but glad you have it at the same time, if you know what I mean! (I cant wait to be sick!!)

Im hoping its 3rd time lucky!!! 

Maria, good girl!!!!   I like your style!!! And your organisational skills!! I thought I was a planner!!! Wooohoo!! We wont be cycle buddies but as long as we get our bfp's it doesnt matter eh!!! 

Miranda, where are you hun!? Hope all ok, sorry for chasing you!!! Needed my level headed friend's opinion!! (Maria had already told me hers!!  )

Oooooh so excited!!


----------



## Miranda7

Hello all!

Sorry I've been a bit absent. I wrote more than 20,000 words in a WEEK on this book and it took over my life outside work. I've been keeping up though!
I'm now up to about 25,000 words, Jena, and because I'm pasting a lot in it's even quicker. Weird! My writer friend's quite excited about it, and has given me a few pointers.

I've got to write to a few newspapers now, to see if they'll let me use their articles on IVF.

Kate - sorry I wasn't here when you texted! I do the main shop once a month, and it's a bit of a big job! I'd just unpacked everything when I noticed your email...  

Yay as well for Maria! Whoo! You're all set to go - well done on persuading him!

So, I'm a year and four days off you and Mitch, Ally! We'll have to have a bithday thread for the three of us when the time rolls round. All my family's birthdays are at the end of the year - Sept-Dec. Even my nephew and neice! I hate Christmas after all that - can't afford to BREATHE...

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Just done a word count - make that 33,223 words...


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

I know this conversation was a while back now (u been chatting too much   ), but just wanted to say I got a BFN from my fresh top grade fresh blastocyst (and BFN from my frozen ones too).  Can think of a few others that didn't get BFP's too.  My opinion is that they're better off in the natural environment.  My ds was only a day 2 transfer.

Helen x


----------



## *kateag*

Oooooooooooh pants. Did they ever give you a reason why you got a neg from a fresh blast 

I think I am just so desperate for it to work, I had the perfect 8 cell grade 1's and they didnt stick, so I am thinking I need a blast for it to work. Getting ahead of myself though. 

Hows the pregnancy going mrs!

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi lister ladies

Helen lovely to see you popping in
how r u doing hows the bump and ds

Miranda i take it u have some software that counts the words!
or am i being incredibly thick!

kate i hope that you can reach a decision re the tx 
hows boo

Maria faberoony news on plans for next tx

Hayley  for your stims scan tomorrow

Mitch  for your stims scan on friday

Ally how r u when is ur next scan

Jena hope your ok

Julie fantastic news on starting D/R woohoo

CJ and LilC hope your both well

sorry to anyone i missed

I am tired out
I tried work today bit too soon after the wisdom teeth i think
i came home at 1245 boss was ok about it thankfully

DH has rang Willows breeder today to give them an update on her
i choked on my coke when he said have you any puppies coming up!

Willow apparently is having a companion
Same dad different mum

The mating hasnt occured yet so shes going to ring us when she knows titian lady is pregnant
The thing is this is very coincidental
Bouncers official name was titian lady and its 4 months today since she died

When the pups are born we get first choice on the litter

wow

nothing else to update

Love to all
Em


----------



## Miranda7

Hi helen! 
It just shows, doesn't it, you can't count your chickens in this game. It's so blinking cruel.
It's great that you've achieved that elusive BFP despite so much disappointment before.

Em, almost all word processing software includes a word count, including Microsoft Works and Word - it's on the Tools menu.
Wordpad doesn't, so I have to paste it into Works to count - bah.

Kate, you are palpably excited! So just enjoy being excited for once, and stop worrying about this cycle and what might happen. I know it's hard, as you get so fearful after the first two tries, but third time lucky - so there!

xxxx


----------



## allybee17

morning just a quicky b4 i go of to work!!!!! 

Jena yep i'm exactly the same in the morning but thakfully not actually throwing up!!!but nausea is just as bad nibbling on gingernut biscuits seems to settle it also i find an orange works great too. 

Em next scan is friday the 13th of july a lovely date  

Kate i think the fact that you'll be more relaxed about this cycle will help loads too and your gonna know exactly whats going on so no big mad panics   and yep i know i can't belive i'm 11 weeks to 1 more week to go and i'm gonna be in the safe perioed, i'm just so excited about my next scan 

right must go this computer is gonna get me the scak have a great day girls catch you later on xx allyson xx


----------



## luckystars

Hi Girls,

I just wanted to pop in and say HELLO!!!! I'm lates today 2-1030  Well I had my first day of sniffing sometimes I can taste the stuff and sometimes I cant? Is that Normal Lena told me to take it at 8-4-10 are those the right times? This morning I feel abit sick and I have AF pains is that right??

I'm sooooooooooo happy ...... When I did the 8 O'Clock sniff about 20Min's after i sneezed is that OK ?? Me and Steve are well happy to be starting When It comes to the EC and that u will have to help me with the Blast thing coz I don't understand it   i know I'm blonde!!!!!!!

If AF arrives on Sun that I have my scan on WEDNESDAY!!!!! yay... can someone give me some advise on what will go on in that scan?

Thanks for all your help - Jena what would I do without you!!!!!!!xx

Love

Julie xx


----------



## Jena

Morning all,

Julie - Stop saying thanks i didn't do anything!!!!!! Its ok to sneeze it happens and those times are good.

Kate - It will be 3rd time lucky you'll see    

Maria - Glad to see your back on the roller coaster   , we can't have georgina as we already have one in my rather large family!!!!!!!

Miranda - Are we going to get complimentary copies or will you make us pay for a copy

Em - Awwwwwwwww, i can't resist little puppies, its so hard to choose just one!!!!!    

Hayley/Mitch - How did your scans go??

Ally - I have to admit i have been munching on oranges and yes it does seem to help  

Big hello to anyone i have missed.

Love Jena xxxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Morning girlies

Em, Im confused, are you getting another puppy? Sorry!? And I have made my mind up!! Can you update me on the list please hun? Start the pill next week, and as long as on time d/r on the 20th!   

Everyone keeps saying 3rd time lucky, god I hope so! Knowing me it wont be. BUT I wont think like that. PMA  

Im going to start the milk and water and brazil nuts straight away this time, and some serious health food. Any other tips? 

Julie fingers crossed AF arrives on time! The taste is normal dont worry. Also the scan, is exactly like the one you had when you had the first initial appointment with lister, dildo cam, looking to see that your lining is nice and thin and everything is quiet and then you will be ready to start stimms! 

Jena, Oranges eh!? New one!

Miranda, anymore typing done Cant wait to read it!!

Mitch how did the scan go hun 

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

kate

yes we are getting another puppy
wont be for a while yet though as they arent mated yet
be about october time but we get pick of the litter 
the dad is willows dad

Willow mark 2 hehe 

Em


----------



## *kateag*

Aww!! How lovely!! I always wanted a dog but there are so many breeds I love I would end up having to have a farm to home them all!!

I have got SO much work to do and not enough time to do it in. 

Where is everyone?


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello everyone!!!!!hows everyone going?everytime i come on here you all seem to have progressed 

kate-did you have a day 2 or day 3 transfer??i had a day 2 last time.is this too early??not long till dr,all the fun of it again.good luck 

heffalump-arhhhh a new puppy  i only like little dogs as big ones can be scary.is yours a golden retrieverim abit weary of them because when i was little i was pushed and jumped onto into a bush.scared for life 

jena-scan went good will post after all these what happened.so happy for your twin news 

luckystars-so glad youve started now.wishing you lots of luck.heres a af dance       

alleybee-will say somethin about friday the 13th in a min........

miranda-hows that book getting on??

fluffyhelen-hows things going?you havin another scan or next at 12weeks?

mjp-not long til the pill now  hope that af turns up soon

honeybee-how did your scan go??i had mine today aswell.had a glance around to see if i could see you but didnt.had app at 1145,would you have been in there?

hello to everyone else.

as for me....well............got ec this saturday  things are lookin really good as had loads of follies growin well.just hope they all have good eggs in them.largest being 22mm,lining 14mm.the weird thing was you know when they scan you they go from one side to the other??.....well they went to one side and you could see both ovaries on screen .she said that they are only 5mm away from eachother so near enough touchin eachother,how weird is that...!?!last sniff and stim by 7pm,trigger at 830pm.gettin all nervous now....

hayley


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Wooooooohooooooooo Hayley!!   god your ec has come round quick!! 

  I'm going on holiday Saturday for 2 weeks so will keep everything crossed for a   for you this time! Guess you'll be testing on the day I return, the 14th? I'll be logging on straight away to see that BFP!!!!    

Liz said the same thing to me at my last scan before ec - both ovaries were touching!  

Actually there must be internet cafes in Holland?? I'll try and see if I check on you all

  Maria xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Kate - No, wasn't really a reason for my cycles not working as far as I know.  I think now, looking back (easier said now I know) but it just wasn't meant to be at the time.  I was hoping it would be as easy as it was when I got pg with my ds but no such luck!

Hayley - My next booked scan is at 12 weeks  so got a couple of weeks for that. Might be tempted to get another private one done in the meantime but trying my best to hold out. Best of luck for your EC, sounds like you have loads of lovely eggs in there.

Emily - Ohhh another puppy eh!!  you will be busy    but in a nice way of course!  were all fine thanks.

Miranda - I remember quite a few funny posts last year on the main Lister thread about men doing there 'business' and the listers choice of mags for them.  When my dh done one of his samples he was a bit put off once by a magazine I think which was called '40+' - he said 40 was a under estimate and most of the women were 60+ and didn't help his cause at all  

Helen xx


----------



## *kateag*

Hayley, wow that was quick! Good luck for saturday!! Enjoy your drug free day tomorrow!!! Ovaries touching eh?! Strange!! My left one is higher than my right, its funny!!! 

Ok, Im having a wobble. 

I don't know why, but I am worried that its not the right time for us to do this. Should we wait until we have the house with the room, get boo settled in school, get my job sorted and enjoy the summer, and maybe look at starting ivf next year, or do we just go for it? 

Im not sure if its because it all happened so quick or what, but Im worrying now. 

Help.   Dh says he wants to do what I want to do, which doesnt help!

xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

kate-i often wonder if we are doing it too quick and still do.only because i still think what might have been by now if it had worked last time.i would have a bump already,but hey cant keep thinkin about what if...all the time.i didnt see the point in hangin around.just went for it.havin the hope there again of it workin.it might but it might not.we have to take that chance.we have about 10/15 yrs to keep tryin and its best to try at our age so we got to keep on going.the chioce is both yours.like i said im still wonderin if it was too quick but we have ec on saturday.i want todo it to cling on to that chance.this next part is the hardest.not knowin how many eggs and not knowin how many embies well have if any,but thats the chance everyone has to take.take your time and think.they can wait but can you...

hayley


----------



## *kateag*

Cor you were up late hayley!

After typing that last night I realised "what am I talking about"! Its the not the baby Im worried about, its doing it all ove again, but, we want that baby! So ignore my last post, and its all back on track again!

Must have been a bad day. 

Thank you for the advice Hayley,   Enjoy your drug free day and good luck tomorrow!!

x


----------



## wishing4miracle

running late girls for work but hey ive got wet hair so cant go out at min.had a funny five mins this morn.decided to get rid of a pee stick i had and it came up positive,what a surprise a when i took trigger last night  first proper time ive seen a positive but what do i expect when ive been pumped with it last night  hee hee.anyways must go and next post tomorrow when come home.wish me/us luck ladies

hayley


----------



## *~Nic~*

Helllllllllooooooooo Strangers!!!!

Well our holiday was erm interesting.  If I ever say we are going on a caravan holiday again promise to talk me out of it.  I think we are just not cut out for it - the caravan was minging and SO noisy.  Had a few nice days out (despite the lovely british weather!!) Went to longleat and Shane drove through the monkey enclosure (despite being totally against it incase they damaged his baby!!) he did get a tad stressed when one monkey was hanging on the rear wiper  .  Also saw some baby pigs, I was desperately trying to tempt one into my handbag to bring home! 

We came home late last night got in at 2am and I was up early (because my alarm went off for me to sniff!) and I was straight to the kennels to pick up Archie, missed him loads!

Right down to my tx.....I have had big time AF and my baseline scan is now monday at 10.30am (EM can you update me on list please   ) Its has been so heavy (and clotty - sorry I know tmi) and bloody painful! Today is the first day I haven't had pain so heres hoping shes on her way out now.  I have a bad feeling about things.  This is such a weird af - she turned up early before I'd even stopped the pill, is so heavy, clotty and painful.  We will see what Liz says on monday at my scan   

Ooh forgot to say I met Miranda and her DH - and her two lovely doggies!!!  They are so lovely (*waves* HI Miranda and Pete!)  

Right I will attempt to catch up......

Jena - congratulations on your twin news.  
Julie - Hi - cycle bud!!!!! How fab is that!
Kate - Hello Hun - can't believe what I am seeing!! So pleased you are starting again so soon.  I can totally relate to your post about not being sure if now is the right time.  I think its inly natural to have these 'wobbles'
Hayley - did I read that right you are having ec tomorrow so quick.  Good luck! 
Mitch - whens your next scan? how are you feeling on the stims?
Em - PUPPY!! so jealous! I am so broody for a puppy right now but my sensible head says NO   (damn my sensible head!)
Helen - nice to see you here.  Hope all is going well.  When are you due?
Maria - Hope you have a lovely holiday!

Ok, I have probably forgot someone.  Sorry!!!

Will be back later.....

Nic x


----------



## *kateag*

Hi Nic! Welcome back!!

Awww, not a caravan person!!   Stupid weather didnt help though did it!!! Hope the af eases up a bit, Im sure everything will be ok, at worst you may have to d/r a little longer, good luck for monday!

I have had a ightmare morning!. I had a docs appointment at 10.30 about my spots, so off Boo and I went, sat there and waitied, and waited and waited! Finally got seen at 11.30! She gave me something for my spots to use up until we start IVF, as cant use it then, and then she heard me coughing so she checked my chest and I have a chest infection! So I now have 5 days worth of atibiotics to use, and hopefully will have stopped them before starting the pill! Then had to leg it to tescos and grab Boo a sarnie, drive home, collect all her nursery stuff, got stuck in traffic and go straight to nursery. What a flipping nightmare. 

Home now and need to get some work done sharpish cos she has a party at 4, and its got to be finished before tomorrow.  

Feeling poop.


----------



## Jena

Hello everyone,

Wow its quiet on here!!!

Nic - I have to say, i am a no camping/no caravan kind of girl!!!! Sorry it wasn't what you thought!! 

Kate - You sound like you are in the wars a bit hun  

Julie - I will call you soon

Hayley - EC tomorrow, wow thats one quick      

Big hello to everyone else.

Love Jena xxxx


----------



## curlyj28

Hello everyone 

Ive been quiet as have been busy at work and feeling so tired last couple of days also  the building work at house has kept me on my toes.... Been feeling quiet crampy  too is this normal 

Only 1 week and 2 days until 1st scan - !! Can't wait and hope that I'll be able to relax a bit then ...

Hayley - good Luck for EC tomorrow - hoe you get loads of lovely eggs     

Jena - how are you feeling has it sunk in yet about twins , my dh is sure we are gonna have 2 bubba's show at scan too, I will be pleased either way . 

Kate - you poor thing , hope you got your work done and you can rest up  

Nic -  last time i went caravaning I was 14 and my parents vowed never to take me on hols again I was so horrible - not my favorite thing specially with our good ol british weather.   for baseline scan on Monday     

Julie    hope AF arrives soon    

Em -  Hi love , anynews ??  How cute another little puppy , my mum has a golden lab whose 2 in sept so cute !! Just very big , slobbery and likes muddy puddles, .will post hi picture  if i can work out how 

Ally - how are you whens your next scan , hope nausea goes soon - has that tan faded yet ?


----------



## curlyj28

err sorry  , managed to post it before i'd finished 

Hello to Miranda - hows the book  - over 33000 words already thats fantastic 

Maria & Helen    hope your ok  

Mitch - how is everything going , sending you loads of     and  



Hope thats everyone now, sorry if missed anyone !!!

CJ xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Afternoon  

CJ - crampy feeling is quite normal.  Are you having your scan at the Lister?  DS is 12 and christ he was miserable.  We have told him he won't be going on holiday with us again!! Good job we are going to Belgium next week (just me and DH) to get over the caravanning    

Jena - like our comfort too much me thinks.  Was lovely to get into our own bed last night- total bliss.

Kate - have pm'd you hun.

t'is quiet today....

Nic x


----------



## Martha Moo

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
Kateag 1st ES abandoned, 2nd ES  looking into 3rd ES Pill 06/07   

*~*Nic*~* 1st ES   2nd ES D/R 25/06 Baseline 03/07, stims 03/07     

Jetabrown        

Alexia 10/02         

Allybee17 10/05      Next scan 13/07     

shye       

MJP   FET   pill 10/07 baseline 17/08, 2nd scan 28/29/08 ET 04/09    

Miranda7 tx abandoned  , moved on to straight tx, June   2nd ICSI later this year    

wishing4miracle 1st ES   2nd ES D/R 12/06 baseline 19/06 stims 20/06 scan 27/06 EC 30/06    

Luckystars currently on pill, d/r 27/06    ^reiki 

Honnybee started pill awaiting match D/R 16/06 baseline 22/06 Stims 22/06 scan 28/06 

Jena Testing 7th June     Scan 26/06   EDD 14/02/08    

curlyj28 D/R 16/05 stims 23/05 EC 10/06 ET 13/06  testing 23/06 scan 09/07      

Little Seahorse Testing 21/06       

*Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx*


----------



## *kateag*

Oh girls I feel so ill.  

Cant stop sneezing, cant breath, cant see and got 2 more hours of typing to do. Dh has the hump cos "He has a cough too you know" Yes, but I have a sodding chest infection.  

They taken diego to the vets for his injection and the vet said he was too small last time, he is massive now, don't think he will be a little cat somehow!

Oh. I feel poop. 

x


----------



## Miranda7

Hello girls!

Kate - GET TO BED!!!! You must recover in time for your cycle - get some linctus down you and REST.  
Sorry to hear you had a wobble - hope you're back on track now.  

Nic, I hope Belgium's better than wet Weymouth! I'm sure it will be. Plus you'll have a bit of couple time. 

CJ, I haven't done anything on the book for a couple of days - taking a breather before going for it again this weekend. I've got to go back and fill out the details a bit. Hope your cramps go away soon.

Jena - hello! Still reeling from the shock?

Hayley - my, that's quick EC! Though it may just be the way it seems to us - how long will you have have been stimming?

Em - a new puppy! Awwww - lovely!

Cheers for the info Helen! I'll so a search on 'Lister' and 'magazines' I think, see if I can turn some of them up.

Maria - hello! How odd,that your ovaries were touching - do they always stay close together, or do they move?

Ju - got the downregging rage yet?  

Ally - an orange? That's a new one on me! Heck, if it works it works.

Lil C - how are you?

Is that everyone?

xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

I cant go to bed I have to finish this work.  

Whats linctus? I am on antibotics and sudofed but dh is about to go and get me something stronger cos I really feel like sh*t. 

He is working all weekend as well so I have to get this done tonight. Its going to take me forever. 

Hows you hun?

CJ, twinges are normal I remember going to the GP sooo many times when I was pg with Boo as I was convinced af was about to start, but with the added extra of ivf its going to be even worse, and you may have 2 in there! Hope its ok soon hun. 

x


----------



## Miranda7

Linctus is just a name for cough medicines - an old fashioned one, to be sure!

I used to be able to get this stuff called Fudge's - 95 per cent opiates! It was brill, but they stopped making it last year. I could be really ill, but if I had a gig and took that stuff I'd be able to sing Bee Gees!  

You just need something to make you more comfortable and able to sleep while the antibiotics to their magic. I like drowsy stuff, personally, to help me to sleep.

I'm not too bad - felt really hungover today! I think I drank for both me and Nic last night! It's the 5.30am starts - driving me potty.
Who's going out of the BB house do you reckon?

xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hmmm. The anti b's have got to kick in soon, I swear to god I am rattling, neck tabs, anti b's, 3 metformins, vitamins, Im sick to death of tablets! 

I reckon Billi will go out tonight. The boy is a weirdo. 

Did you have a good night? Were you able to have bbq?? And did you gossip about us all!!


----------



## honneybee

Hi girls

I am back, on my mums computer. Well things are not quite going as I expected. I only have 15 follies but they are big so I will be back at Lister on Mon at 10.15 so I will see you there Nic  I think they said the follies were around 16 and 14 so were originally going to scan me again on sat but I am pleased it was put off until monday. 

It was a total nightmare getting in for my appoinment, I was late so Hayley I would have seen you if I was on time. My time was 11.30 but I arrived at 12.30. The aeroplane was late by a hour and the sat nav on the hire car took me anywhere but London. I then could not find Battersea so had to dump the car and get a taxi whilst dragging the children with me so I am £30 lighter for hailing a cab.
What a rip off he only drove me a couple of miles.

So am feeling a little deflated now. I am worrying I will not produce enough follies and so there will be even less eggs. On your first scan girls how many if you can remember did you have?

Hayley good luck for tomorrow I am rooting for you that there will be lots of eggs.

Jena sickness is horrible isn't it, but knowing what you have been through you don't mind so much 

Ally I did the ginger biscuit thing, but I am biscuit mad loverlyyyyy

Em another little furr buba how wonderful, I keep trying to talk my Dh into another but he won't budge. 

Kate Of course you are going to wobble hun, but pleased you got yourself back on track good on you  Kate I don't think I am going for blast, I have discussd it with dh he doesn't want to do that.

Miranda wow I look forward to reading your book very much. I think it is a amazing thing to do

Julie well done I am pleased the sniffing is going well. I do mine at 6 2 10 I don't always taste it either and as for sneezing you will be fine.

Good luck cj on your scan. It will be so nice seeing little one there. 

How is it going Lil C?

Nic I hope I see you on monday good luck what horrible weather for your holiday.

Maria I am pleased for you that you have decided on starting again      

speak again soon

mitch
xx


----------



## *kateag*

Is anyone on here on ********? 

Oh, mitch, just seen your post, what a nightmare hun. 15 sounds brilliant though!? Are you worried? I think I had quite a few but none of them were a good size like yours, when you go in on monday they will give you e/c date I bet. Try not to stress. Get a hot water bottle on your belly and drink loads of milk and eat some eggs and chicken. The heat will help them grow, promise. But it sounds great. What did Liz say? 

x

(Fuc*ing typing doing my nut in now)


----------



## honneybee

Hiya Kate 

Lizzie was so lovely, she said that I am looking really good at the moment ec will be 4th on wednesday at 6.45 so we will see depending on monday. Lizzie thinks the follies are good just after reading hayleys posts  I thought hat was the norm to have 27 or more.
so 15 seemed a little scarce.

I am trying not to stress about it though.

You need an indian head massage any chance of hubby?  

mitch
xx


----------



## *kateag*

Oh well there you go then! God! Going by Hayleys I was empty as well! I only had 16! Honest, you are fine!

An indian head massage sounds amazing. 

Cor, I bet that would send me to sleep! 

Mira where you gone?


----------



## honneybee

Sleep, whats that?

I was up yesterday at 4 in morn to travel and did not get to bed until 12pm and my parents dog who I met for the first time and is enormous a bit scary actually decided to creep into my bedroom at 5 this morning so i got up after that.

I am off to bed I think

good night speak again soon 

mitch
xx


----------



## Miranda7

God Mitch, I would KILL for 15 follies! You only need eight to share, you daftie!    
Honestly, 15 fat ones is really, really good - perfect in fact.
What a bloody nightmare your journey sounded though! you poor thing. I hope you're going to stay over for a few days for EC, as you'll need the rest.

Kate - was just watching BB! I really need a laptop so I can watch telly and compute at the same time. Anyone got a cheap laptop for sale

xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Aww no, but if I hear of anyone I'll let you know!

You got ********? 

Anyone?


----------



## Miranda7

I hate things like ********, sorry! It was the same with MySpace - I finally joined up because people nagged me, now they're all on ******** instead!   ugh - so little time left to do any more on the computer. I may if I get my laptop though!  

What's so good about it?

Oh, and how's the typing?  

xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

I know! I have had about 4 invites in the last two days so I thought I would have a look and I don't get it? So was hoping someone on here would know!!  

Typing sucks.


----------



## *kateag*

But I have loads of pics on there if you want to nose!


----------



## Miranda7

Oooooh! Yes please then - I love piccies!

Send me an invite, and I'll get on to it this weekend. Right - must bathe and bed - up at 5.30 again tomorrow!

Schlaters birdie

xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

I've invited you!!! Hee! let me know when you ae up and running and got some piccies on!

Up at 5.30 again tomorrow? God. Nightmare. 

Sleep well hun. 

xxxx

(just me then?  )


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

i am about

but been a bit busy

Went to work

Will catch up the wekend

but Mitch fabby news on the follies!

Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi Em!!!  

I've bloody finished!

x


----------



## Martha Moo

YAY

well done kate

now

go and rest rest rest

The anti biotics will kick in quicker if your rested hun

Em


----------



## *kateag*

Morning girls. 

What a rubbish night. Could not breathe all night. And ended up sleeping sitting up. Boo kindly woke me up at 7.30   

I feel so crap. 

Hope everyone ok. x


----------



## Miranda7

Up early then dear? How completely rubbish! Tell that Boo there's a lovely video in and pile yourself back in bed.

It's horrible not being able to breathe when you're so tired.
Have you tried steam?

xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Steam train? Knock me over and then I'll sleep!

Saw your message, ta!!   You now have to add some picies and stuff so I can have a look at you!! Will you

Are you at work?


----------



## Miranda7

Yes, I'm at work. It's just not natural on a Saturday! Then later I have to drive to Yeovil to strip insulation out of someone's loft, which we need for our own loft - horrible job! Not very exciting.

I shall set my mind to ******** after that, ok? OK.

What are you doing today? Back to bed?


----------



## *kateag*

I know I used to HATE working on a saturday, worst day in the world, apart from sunday I suppose? 

Loft insulation eh? Fun. Will you be all yellow and fluffy? 

And yay!! Poke me when you done and I can have a looksy!!!  

Me today, staying in pj's and nothing. Told boo she can watch as much telly as she likes today, I just don't have the energy! My mum suggested a walk round the aerodrome? Er, no, I can just about walk to the bedroom!

Mothers


----------



## Miranda7

I'll be all covered in tiny cuts that will sting like hell, then itch! Even through clothes - I hate that stuff....

Mmmn, PJs and slooping about. Think I might do that later.

Yes, well done mum! They can make you feel really lazy, when you're just ill! I guess it comes from when we used to pull a sickie to get off school years ago?


----------



## *kateag*

Yeah probably! 

But such a strange thing to suggest! A walk round an aerodrome in the peeing down rain!? Just what I need, great idea!!! 



I need more people to nose at on ********. 

Hmmmm


----------



## *~Nic~*

Morning

Kate - hame pm'd you.  I have joined ******** but have no pictures on there yet only joined as my friend sent me a invite thingy.  

Miranda - fun day for you! didn't know you worked on a saturday - poor you!

Mitch - good news on your follies.  15 follies sounds good.

oh got to dash will catch up properly later

Nic x


----------



## luckystars

Morning Girls

I only have a few Min's as I have to go to tescos and then go to work ... I wanted to ask some advise so please help me  my nose hurts and I have huge pains in my tummy? When I sniff up one nostril it is blocked but i still sniff really hard am i doing the times right  8-4-10? and does everyone normally have AF on time

When it gets near the time can be talk about blast's because I don't understand it And does anyone feel sick with the sniffing... Wednesday seems so long away

I hope everyone is well 

Julie xx


----------



## luckystars

Mitch - sorry just wanted to say GOOD LUCK xx


----------



## *kateag*

Julie, not sure about the nose hun, you might just be sensitive to it? Keep sniffing though and give them a call on monday to put your mind at rest. 

As for the belly ache, that's probably af making its way, BUT mine never came when they said it would! Even when I was on the pill for  normal reasons, my af would be starting just as I started to start the next pack of pill. So don't worry, it will come! 

Hope you feel better soon. 


Nic, have replied hun! And invite sent!!


----------



## *~Nic~*

Julie - your sniff times are fine! I don't think you can go wrong with the sniffs.  ha ha af on time?? does that ever happen. mine turned up when i was still taking the bloomin pill - 5 days early!

Mitch - will see you monday!!!!

Kate - you look sooo different - I need to work out how to put pic's on there

Nic x


----------



## *kateag*

Why do I look different!


----------



## *~Nic~*

Kate - the only picture I've seen before of you was your profile pic and that was small and black and white. You look really different to that. You look fab though    

x


----------



## *kateag*




----------



## wishing4miracle

just a very quick update from me as im knackered and literally just got off train.
bit disapointed ladies,only 14 eggs this time  was hoping for more.out of ours we have 4 ok for injection and they got one going to see if they can inject it abit later on.so scared that we wont have any by tomorrow   oh the waitin.feel abit disheartend at the min.why have i got less eggs this time aroundmaybe because i only stimmed for 9 days this time instead of 13 like last time.why arent all eggs ok for injecting??are my eggs duff??   25 and cant produse brill eggs,what a nightmare.good thing is im not in any pain and my tummy hasent swollen.oh ladies i need a pick me up right now   maybe its because it was only 3 months ago when i had ec last time.maybe i need to give my ovaries a rest.  lets just see what tomorrow brings......

hayley


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya lovely lister ladies

Hayley

14 is still a good number honey
well done you
If your eggs werent good the lister wouldnt be having you sharing sweetheart so dont you threat about that

Remember its quality not quantity

Just look at Jena she only had a few and is now PG with twins 

You need to rest your little body now sweetheart (try not to worry hard i know)
concentrate all of your positive energys into the next couple of days until your embies are back on board

Visualization is supposed to be good visualise them snuggling into the mothership 

We will all be here to help and support as and when

I cant fully answer your question about the time between your cycles there is no rhyme or reason they do suggest 3  months between but all clinics are different what i do know though is that if they didnt think your body was ready to go again they wouldnt have put you through the treatment

Thinking of you and sending lots of         to the lab of lurve tonight

Much love

Emxx


----------



## honneybee

Hayley good luck hun, 14 is a good number of eggs, I have 15 follies so hoping maybe 12 . You have done well. I hope your other one is a good one too, Good luck on your call tomorrow             

Hi girls how you doing?

What is ******** kate I have not heard of it? Poor you I sending you lots of (((((get well soon)))))) vibes   Nothing worse than feeling poorly and having to get up.

Miranda is this loft insolation the same as the free cycle thing. That is such a good idea. how you doing, have you had a nice week end?

Hi Em what have you done, are you seeing your dad next week?

Julie I felt sick at the beginning of sniffing then it wore off and the tummy pains are more likely the af on its way, mine was later than when lena said but we are all different.  Good luck matey.

Nic see you soon hope your baseline scan is great and ready for the next stage.

Hello Jena,LilC,Cj,Ally and Maria I hope you are all doing well.

I will stay for a couple of days after et if it is done around saturday and will be flying back on tuesday. I willnot be having blasts so that will be o.k. I feel quite fine at the moment getting a few litttle niggles but not much. So I hope my body is responding, we will see on monday. 

Miranda dont forget to put in about having a rather smelly bottom, or is that just me 

I just side step away from people and look around and mutter that there is a funny smell 

see yous

mitch
xx


----------



## Miranda7

Oh, I have Mitch, don't you worry! There's lots about the eind - but I'm a little botty and colon obsessed!
I've been trying to add to the book tonight, but have given up - I'm writing pure ****e! I knew what i had down was good, but trying to add to it's diluting it and making it rubbish, somehow. I've lost the art of writing long screeds - eight years of journalism is to blame!

hayley - four is fine - you could get four embies out of that. Wishing you lots and lots of luck for that call tomorrow.

Everyone else - hello!

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya lovely lister ladies

Mitch  for monday sweetie

Nic  to you for monday too

Miranda hope your well and not got writers block or rsi!

Kate hows the chest infection honey hope the anti biotics are starting to kick in

Hayley     
are you using the front or back door (cyclogest)

Jena hope your ok
Lil c how r u doing
CJ hope your ok too

MJP hope ur having a lovely holiday

Julie hpe that the down regging is going ok
its common for af to be late during d/r so dont worry if it is

ally hope your ok
love to anyone i missed

yesterday was soooooooo busy
bit peeved as cant go and see dad atm due to flood warnings and train probs (dont drive)
we are keeping updated over phone though

Willow did a bit of decorating yesterday and dh was home before me oh dear carnage wasnt that bad actually i have seen worse

so yesterday had work then couple hours cleaning then i had to go sainsburys then to the fish and chip shop whilst dh said on his rear!

today dh has been off and we went out for half the day
bought our godaughter one of her birthday presents got to get her a couple of more yet!

Willow was cream crackered and slept all night unless she thinks foods on the go!

As for the new puppy it will be a couple of months i think the mating is in 3 weeks hope willows aunt likes willows daddy!
Will be around october i think

We keep getting accosted by boy dogs am sure shes in season but shes not bleeding but cleaning more and more down there!

be around tomorrow dh working  lol

Em


----------



## luckystars

Hi Girls,

Just a quick one from me and due to all these bomb scares I have busy busy busy today so Im off to bed.. DP still at work bless him, I just wanted to ask u ladies a question...... If my AF is late does that mean you have your first scan later... Lena said AF should arrive tomorrow af pains are here.. So if it dont come tomorrow does that mean my scan will be later?

Hope everyone is well??

Julie xx


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girls. 

Julie, have you booked in for your scan? If you have then unless af comes on that day or after, it will stay the same, if it hasnt been booked then they might book it a few days later for you. If that makes sense. All the bomb scares are getting scary now eh? We are meant to be going to the o2 arena next weekend, said to dh are you sure its safe? 7th July is not a good date eh. 

Mitch, good luck for scan tomorrow. Hope your mum is looking after to you nicely!

Nic, good luck for tomorrow hun! Hope you come away with lots of nice druggies!!!  

Mira, writers need breaks as well hun, give yourself a break. Will you be publishing it before your happy ending or waiting til after september?  Oh Nic & Mira I wrote on your walls!!!  

Hayley good luck for the call today. 

Em, hope willow is on the mend  now, must be horrible for her not being able to say whats wrong. Its so exciting to get another puppy! 

Feeling a bit better today, still really bunged up and sound like I am smoking 80 a day, but not as bad as I was thank god. Dh is working again, and I plan to snuggle up on the sofa with boo and watch that concert for Dianna today. 7 hours worth!? 

We were meant to be hitting blue water tomorrow but wont be going if I feel like this  

Cant believe its July! This weather is mad. 

x


----------



## *kateag*

Just had a thought, (yes, a whole one!)

If af doesnt turn up on time on thursday (Which I have a feeling it wont) then its going to mess everything up, cos its meant to go like this:

Pill 6th - 20th
d/r 20th
Stimms 27th
E/c 10th

SO, if af doesnt show up on thurs what damage would it do to just start the pill anyway? take it for the 2 weeks and have af at the end? 

x


----------



## Miranda7

Phew! It's going a bit better this morning. Think I lost the ability to write last night.

Now Kate - you mustn't worry - curry and rumpy pumpy is what you need. You've had the curry, so have more!
Bluewater? That sounds good! Isn't it all under cover there?

Ju, your scan is to see whether all that womb lining is nice and clean and thin after you start bleeding, so it will have to be done a couple of days into AF.
So I can only repeat my advice - lots of   and curry!

It's not necessarily Willow's AF that makes the boy dogs flock, Em! My Staffie is irresistable to boy dogs, and she's been done. My Jack Russell, on the other hand, can't get a boyfriend even when she's in season and waggles her behind at them! I think Bryony just wears Eau de Dog or something.

How's everyone else this glorious wet day?

xxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

It is all under cover yes, but I'm not sure I feel like battling the crowds!! Although they have krispy kremes there!   

And we all need clothes for the wedding, I wonder if I will be carrying a bubba or 2 when we go? Fingers crossed!


----------



## wishing4miracle

well im still waitin around girls and still worrying.i think they ring around about 1130-12 so got a wait yet 

hayley


----------



## Miranda7

I had to ring them in the end, Hayley! If you want an end to the worrying you could do well to phone the lab?
Have you got the courage though? It's all so nerve wracking...

Two! Kate, two! Nothing like a bit of PMA to get things going in the right direction...


----------



## *kateag*

Ha! 2 yes!! Twins would be good, although I will be MORE than happy with 1!!

Hayley they might call earlier on a sunday? Ring them if you are getting too fidgety!


----------



## luckystars

Kate,

Lena said AF should be sunday she said to call up on Monday and book the scan for Wednesday so if Af dont arrive today does that mean the scan wont be wednesday?

Sorry im a bit  

Julie


----------



## *kateag*

It probably wont but you never know. If af comes tomorrow then they might still have you in wednesday as that would be day 2, but if its any later than tomorrow then no, I would say the scan wont be wednesday. 

Dont worry hun, it will arrive soon, when did you stop the pill??


----------



## luckystars

Kate 

I stopped the pill last wednesday??


----------



## *kateag*

I would say af is due tomorrow then as thats what always happens with me, 5 days after stopping the pill. So try not to worry hun honestly, it will turn up and you will be having the scan this week!!!


----------



## luckystars

Kate im just trying to see when it will be coz of work


----------



## *kateag*

I havent got a clue hun, Im just trying to explain how mine worked.


----------



## *kateag*

Cor it's quiet on here today. 

Hope everyone having a good weekend. We are about to watch the concert now, reckon the spice girls will be on it? 

God, ten years ago I was a fan! How mad!!

x


----------



## wishing4miracle

yeah been on here all day and no one been on much


----------



## Martha Moo

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
Kateag 1st ES abandoned, 2nd ES  looking into 3rd ES Pill 06/07 D/R 20/06   

*~*Nic*~* 1st ES   2nd ES D/R 25/06 Baseline 02/07, stims 04/07, scan 09/07     

Jetabrown        

Alexia 10/02         

Allybee17 10/05      Next scan 13/07     

shye       

MJP   FET   pill 10/07 baseline 17/08, 2nd scan 28/29/08 ET 04/09    

Miranda7 tx abandoned  , moved on to straight tx, June   2nd ICSI later this year    

wishing4miracle 1st ES   2nd ES D/R 12/06 baseline 19/06 stims 20/06 scan 27/06 EC 30/06 ET 03/07  Testing 14/07     

Luckystars d/r 27/06 stims 04/07    ^reiki 

Honnybee D/R 16/06 baseline 22/06 Stims 22/06 scan 02/07 EC 05/07    

Jena Testing 7th June     Scan 26/06   EDD 14/02/08    

curlyj28 D/R 16/05 stims 23/05 EC 10/06 ET 13/06  testing 23/06  scan 09/07      

Little Seahorse Testing 21/06       

*Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx*


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya lister ladies

WOW

you is all quiet today!

Just popping in to send  wishes for

Nic for baseline scan  you can move onto stims

Mitch for scan and EC

Hayley for ET on tuesday

I have been watching concert from bed but using desktop pc today

Off to put some music on ipod so will catch up tomorrow

oh for anyone interested there is an egg share chat tomorrow at 8pm 

Emxx


----------



## little seahorse

Hi all....sorry I haven't been on for a while!! All still ok with me - as far as I know bun/s still in my oven!! Am not happy about having to wait until 24th July for my 1st scan!! We were hoping for sooner, but this was the best our doctor could do for us!! We can't really afford to go back and have a scan at the clinic, so relying on our 'less than helpful' GP. No...that's a bit harsh - he has been quite helpful with arranging all my blood tests and stuff, I guess I'm just feeling grumpy because he couldn't get us a scan sooner   We were told to arrange a scan for about 2 weeks after testing - which was on the 19th June...so our scan is going to be over a month after!!! Like we haven't done enough waiting already!! And I am not the most patient person in the world at the best of times!! We just want to know that all is ok and how many are in there!! DP has decided we'll probably have to move even if there's just one - but we'll definately have to if there's two or more!! Anyway, not much else happening really, went to see my mums new house yesterday and been doing housework today...DP's been a bit grumpier than normal (think he's got PMT) so been keeping busy and out of his way today. Watched the Diana concert while ironing and dusting and tidying up etc. I loved Will Young, Elton John and Take That....wish I could have been there instead of stuck indoors with a can of Mr Sheen!!! 

Oh well...enough of me moaning on...hope you're all OK. Took me ages to read back the last 6 pages on here since I was last on, forgive me for no personals, but am too tired and am going to go to bed. Will catch up with you all soon though.

Take care. Love & Luck to all xxxxx


----------



## allybee17

hiya littlesea horse with ref to your 1st scan, at 4 weeks it would be really hard to see anything, so later the better i had my 1st scan at 6 weeks and 2 egg sacks was just about viabale it was not till the 9 weeks scan that i got to see my babies and the heart beats lister actually told me to wait to around 8 weeks to have 1st scan so we would see our babiesand there heart beats!!!  you have to remember you only get really early scans if you have problems!!! and then it's off to epac and believe me it's not really the nicest place to go for your scan so just think in 3 weeks time your gonna see not only your baby's/babies but you'll see heart beats too which is fantastic. hope your not suffering to badly with early pregnancy symptoms good luck 

wow hope you all got to watch the concert yesterday it was fantastic my hormones are defo kicking in i got all emotional at the end when they showed Diana as a baby and child had a right little cry lololol silly mo!!!!

anyways hope you you get on OK tomorrow haylea goodluck i bet your so excited don't 4get to take a camera so you can take a pick of your little ones b4 they go back in 

hello Kate how you doing?? 

hello to everyone I've missed xx Allyson


----------



## luckystars

Morning,

Af has still no arrived  but I have pains  I meant to ring Lena today and book my 1st scan but with no AF I don't think I will be able to do that. Why does the body play games its not fair.....

Julie xx


----------



## *kateag*

Morning, 

Nic Good luck today hun, hope you come away with your stimms!!! 

Mitch, good luck for scan and hope you do your trigger tonight!

Im off to bluewater today get some retail therapy!

x


----------



## luckystars

Hi,

I have just spoke to Lena she sounded a bit shocked that AF has not arrived, she ask me to do a PG test and then she said some people don't bleed!!!!! She has booked the scan for Wednesday but she said if Af has not arrived tomorrow then to call them and they will have to make the scan on Thursday...

Kate - I'm off to the shops to cheer me up 

Julie xx


----------



## curlyj28

Hi everyone 

It is quiet here today isn't it !!! I had a bit of a break over the weekend as been  v busy - had hair highlighted and cut at T&G on saturday as pressie from dh  for going through tx  and he bought me a lovely calvin klein ring in John lewis sale too  , bless !! 

I am not really having any symptoms apart from extremely sore ( . )( . ) 's    went and bought 2 maternity bras and was measured  have gone up 2 cup sizes already    
and some cramps although these have settled down a bit now ! 

Julie - hope your af arrives soon, so bloody annoying the 1 time you want it to arrive she vanishes  
Hope you found something nice at the shops  to cheer you up  

Kate - hows blue water  today have they got sales there at the mo ? 

Nic - How did your scan go did you gets your big bag of meds ? 

Hayley - Good Luck for tomorrow !!

Mitch - fingers crossed  your scan has gone well and you get to trigger tonight ! 

Lil C - I know what you mean , I am having early scan at Lister  but i haven't even been able to get an appointment at the docs until 11th July - so just as well i wasn't waiting for them to give me a date, !!

Ally - i'm having scan on july 9th so will be 6 weeks 1 day  do you think i will be able to see heartbeats then ? How are you ? I had a lump in the back of my throat when they showed her Diana growing up to  

Jena - hiya  hows things  with you and hows your ds ??

Miranda - have you put that book down yet or is it finished now ??

Em - Hi hun  how are you did you have a nice weekend ?

Helen & Maria -    hope you are both ok !!

I think thats everyone , sorry if i have missed anyone  

CJ xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi Cj, sounds like you had a nice weekend, saw the calvin klein rings in John Lewis today, silver?? 

My dh bought me an orange pearl ring today! Its gorgeous and its supposed to the be the lucky fertile colour! We got boo a dress for the wedding in kids monsoon, FAR too much money but she looks gorgeous!

We had lunch in tgi's and just attacked the store, and the wallet   Oh well, you only live once eh? 

Dh is now asleep on the bed   and madam is hungry so I am off to do her dinner. 

Hi everyone, Mira & Nic, catch you later girlies. 

Maria, hurry up and come home!

Roll on friday!! hhehehe!! 

x


----------



## luckystars

Girls,

I'm getting very worried now.... still no AF!!!!!! I last took my pill last Wed? Lena confused me she told me to do a PG test which i have done and its negative!!!! which I knew it would be...  she said if no AF arrives today to canx the scan for Wed? Then she said Some people don't bleed and to come in and they will give me a blood test? I'm very very confused? I think I will just give her a call 2morrow just to be sure, what do u girls think

Ju xx


----------



## *kateag*

Just realised, its 18 days til I start d/r's!!

WOOOOHOOOO!!


----------



## *~Nic~*

YEEEEEEEHAAAAAAARRRRRRR!

I'm good to go - start stimming Wednesday - next scan Monday 9th!

Nic x

Ps Hi Kate!


----------



## allybee17

hiya everyone lucky you lot getting to go shopping i've forgotten what thats like but think i'll have to go soon non of my clothes are fitting i look fat!!!!! so need to buy myself some nice new maternity clothes soon.

cj 6 weeks is a bit early to see heart beats we had our 1st scan at 5 weeks and 5 days and never saw heart beats it was only at week 9 we saw them but i think you can see them from after 7 weeks!!! i think thats right   lucky you just having sore boobs i'm all ways tired and keep feelin sick!!!! 

anyway off out for some chips now!!!! allyson


----------



## *kateag*

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! GO NIC, GO NIC, GO NIC!!!!

Really pleased for you hun! Us oldies need some luck eh!

Little dance just for YOU!

[fly]                               [/fly]


----------



## *kateag*

Ally I would much rather be not fitting into my clothes for your reason than going shopping for mine.


----------



## Miranda7

Hello dears!

Kate dear, I agree! Would love to be fat with twinnies! But in the absence of that I shall make myself fat with WINE...  
Glad you had a good 'un at Bluewater chuck - sounds a lovely ring!

Yay! For getting started on the stimms, Nic! Your eggs will be massive by the time you're next scanned!

Glad to hear everything's going so well Ally.

And you CJ - what lovely husbands you and Kate have got, buying you lovely gifts! I had the lovely gift of having to look at my dh's bum tonight, as his piles are getting out of hand! Bless. What we do for love, eh? Don't know what he expected me to do with 'em.

Lil C - glad to hear everything's good with you, too!

Looking forward to egg transfer Hayley?

Ju, I'm having the same thing at the mo - lots of AF-like pain, but not a spot of auntie-ness. Think my ovaries are gearing up for a blow-out after the tx.
Did you try my curry and bonking tip?

Mitch - how did your scan go today? Hope you're enjoying those stimming drugs - made me feel blissful! Was it a horrendous journey again?

Em - shame you couldn't get to see your dad. Does he seem at all better on the phone?

Maria, come back! We miss you. Though you must be having a great time without us all mithering you!

Jena, hello!

xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Wine!! Might just have to send dh out, no. Cancel that Im still on flippin anti b's.  

Oh I am in a bad mood. It must be pmt, cant think of anything else that would be stressing me out this much. GRRRRRRRRRRRR

Did I tell you all, Im off to Justin Timberlake at the o2 arena on saturday!? Heee!! We'll be the oldest people there and dh can groove on down like he does!  

Mira, Im not sure I like that image of dh's   hahahah!! Should I ever meet him, I'll have to ask how the farmers are!!!


----------



## Miranda7

Still, at least he let me _look _ at a ring...


----------



## *kateag*

NOW THAT CHEERED ME UP!


----------



## curlyj28

miranda - a ring is a ring after all   

Kate yep the big fat silver one, loved it !!


----------



## Miranda7

Not the flesh-coloured one with grapes design? Have you two NO teste?


----------



## *kateag*

Oh tell me that was a typo cos that would be classic!!

Teste??


----------



## Miranda7

Argh! A typo! Darn. Are you feeling a little teste today, dear?


----------



## honneybee

Evening girls   nearly wey myself there  

so funny. Hi Girls.  

I think everything has gone o.k I had my scan and been told now that I will have ec on thursday so alls looking good. I embaressed myself today.  I have been parading round london and to my appointment and did not notice my clothes were on inside out. It took another lady to tell me whils we were waiting to be seen. The journey today was really good no real problems. my lining is 14 so v good and oestrogen is 10,000 (that is correct isn't it)? I was going to have ec on friday but just had a call to say it has been changed. So v exciting and scary at the same time.

Nice meeting you Nic.  Hope your first stim goes well tonight  

Miranda you are soooo lucky your hubby doing a special viewing just for you.   

Kate MORE SHOPPING?! I think you need to whisper a word to my dh to be more generous.   Did you have a nice time?

Julie my Af was late too. I was on day 2 of af when scanned and my linning was thin so you may also good luck!

Hi Em maddie gets the dogs sniffing round her too. she is spade as well. they must still have a scent about them. sorry to hear you could not see your dad, I hope you get up there soon  

Hi Cj, Jena LilC and Ally our pg girls how are you all?

Hayley hope all goes well for you tomorrow and the call is good.

Maria hope  you are having a lovely time

mitch
xx


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya!! 

Mitch yay for thursday!!! WOOOHOOO!!! Sorry to hear about the clothes hun!!!   its meant to be good luck though if its intentional, so obviously worked for you eh! What do you mean more shopping!? When did I last go?!! It was dress hunting day for boo for the wedding, then we have a suit day and a me day coming up, where I shall be leaving 2 members of my family at home and taking my mother! 

Levels sound good too, well done you!! How many follies did they say you have now??

Nic wont mind me sayng, she starts stimms wednesday! 

Mira, yup!! Thats me, teste teste!!! Just told dh and he nearly fell off the sofa laughing! Added some more pics to ******** if you want a nosey at madams dress!!  


x


----------



## honneybee

Kate my follies don't seem to want to grow so I still only have 15 at around the 13,15 and 2 at 18 stage

so hoping tonight maybe they might grow another 2mm as they are supposed to but mine only grew 2mm in the last 3 days   I'm a v strange girlie  

mitch
x


----------



## *kateag*

The HCG shot will give them a boost as well hun dont worry! You dont want them too big anyway!! 

Good good, roll on thurs!!


----------



## honneybee

Thanks Kate, that makes me feel a little more positive and hopefully I will dress my self properly this time   

I can't wait for thursday just so I can finally get some decent sleep. waking up every eight hours is not good for a slothe  

x


----------



## Miranda7

Yay! Those follies sound great to me, Mitch! They'll be all 18 at least and above by Thursday, you'll see! Plenty of rest and warm tummies and hot milk for you, my lady.

Ouch! On the dressing! I sometimes do that - though I obscurely find it more embarrassing when I got to the loo and realise I have my pants on inside out! No one can see that, so why?

Did you take the kids with you this time?

Going to have a peek at your new pics, kate! hurrah!

where's everyone gone? Was it my dear husband's ring of fire put you all off? 

xxxx


----------



## luckystars

Miranda,

I tried one of the things you advised me to do still no AF but it was good advise? thanks  

Ju xx


----------



## Miranda7

So, what was it? Bhuna or bonk?   No, really, you  don't need to tell me...

It'll happen Ju. You're not far from the hospital, so you can play it by ear a bit more than some. Chill!

xx


----------



## luckystars

lol put it this way i was still   the next day and a curry does not normally do that to me !!!!!


----------



## Miranda7

Hmmn. Must've had extra spice in it!


----------



## *kateag*

Sorry, I went for a hot shower and then put madame to bed and ordered a chinkie! May as well enjoy all the unhealthy food now eh! Although there is loads left so dh is gonna finish it!! 

I "DIDNT" have a curry this morning but af didnt arrive Tut. Will just have to keep trying!!


----------



## *~Nic~*

Evening all

Kate - oooh chinese - yum. Looked at the dress pictures - the dress is gorgeous

Miranda -      TMI     and so smutty too

Mitch - nice to meet you to! your follies will be fine - nice and matured.

ok got to go will be back tomorrow

Nic


----------



## Miranda7

Maybe 'having a curry' can be the Lister ladies' new slang for sex?  

Kate - the pictures are lovely! I take it the third one on blue and white was the one you went for? That's your flat!!! I must come and visit when I'm over that way - where are you again?

TMI, Nic? You haven't heard the half of it!  

smooches for now, girlies - I must have my bath before it's stone cold.

xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Yup thats the one, it looks blue on the pic but its like a mint green with the lacey thing over the top. She sooo pretty in it!!! 

You gonna visit next time you here, but where am I! Like it. I am in Kenley my dear, well Caterham really but those in the offices call it Kenley cos we are next to the aerodrome. Visit whenever you like!!! Would be lovely! I have only met Alexia and Maria in passing! Been on this flipping board for a year now and met hardly anyone!

The smuttier the better I say!!

And yup, having a curry! 

I plan to have a curry in about an hour!!


----------



## Miranda7

ANOTHER one? You are insatiable when it comes to the old byrianis!    
Any starter? Or just straight in to the main dish?  

Isn't Caterham dead posh? Will I bring down the neighbourhood?

I speak nicely, anyway - had elocution lessons, you know.  

xx


----------



## *kateag*

Some parts are posh yah, obviously I am in the poshest part!    Trust me, you wouldnt bring down the neighbourhood!! 

Just told dh I was planning another curry and he is taking some asprin for his headache   



Britains nex top model is on living + 1 now, and they are gonna fight already!


----------



## Jena

Hi Girls,

Sorry i haven't been posting, i have got morning sickness from hell. I never felt this rough with ds!!!! I have even got those wrist bands things on - but to no avail!! Still it'll all be worth it in the end.

Sorry for the 'me' post and no personals, will catch up when feeling better.

Love to all Jena xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Me post. 

Just been back to the docs and I am now on even stronger antibiotics, steroids and asthma inhaler. Seems my right side is completely blocked but the left is lovely and clear. 

Hope this shifts it before I start tx. 

x


----------



## *~Nic~*

Morning.

Kate       Hope that manages to shift things!  I'm sure it will and you'll be healthy and raring to go for tx

Miranda - you speak very nicely unfortunately the smut and swearing drag your posh accent down  

I haven't had a curry (of either sort) for ages.......do they do them in Belgium  

ooh so quiet on here recently.......and everyone only ever wants to talk about themselves!

catch up with you all later

Nic x


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya nic!

Yeah, I've noticed that too, seems to be a "Me me me" board at the moment, shame, as it used to be so lovely on here. 

Im sure they do curry's in belguim hun, def def. Might be a bit different but hey, gotta try something new once in a while!   When are you off??


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya lister ladies

Kate sorry to read that you are still not good on the chest front
hope the stronger anti bs steriods and inhaler help

Nic  for start of stims tomorrow       

Jena sorry to read of your morning sickness, hope it eases for you very soon is your next scan soon 

Miranda hope your ok, hows the book coming along, hope dh farmer giles are ok!

Mitch  for the trigger and EC

Ju how is the D/R going

Hayley Hope that ET goes well sweetie thinking of you and have posted elsewhere
lovely to chat to you last night

Cj and lilc hope that your both doing ok

Ally not long now until your scan

Maria hope your having a lovely holiday

hugs to anyone i missed
Emxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi Em! time is flying till your next appointment.

Kate - we have to get up at 4am   tomorrow as the Eurostar leaves at 7am - will probably be too tired for a Belgium curry tomorrow night   - never mind will have to have some Belgium choccies instead  
Nic x


----------



## Miranda7

Oh dear, Kate! Hope your chest infection clears up soon. So annoying to have trhat so close to tx.   I got a cold halfway through stimms last time, and did wonder if that had affected things.

Nic - hello! Stimm lady tomorrow - whoo! And belgium - bring us back some cakes, will you?  

Good luck with ET Hayley!

Hi Em! How long is it now till your NHS appt?

Everyone else - hi!

xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya 

Miranda, its 13 days omg

I am a bit panicked because it says i may need a hsg i dont see the point of having a procedure which isnt needed! when they already know what the problem is!

am sure i will find out on the day
apparently the stats are 12% of success for us which my gp so kindly reminded me of
but my take is that the nhs wouldnt pay if there wasnt a chance would they

Nic
have a fab time in belgium honey
enjoy the choc and whatever else is on offer  

Em


----------



## curlyj28

Em ,  a really close friend of mine whos 42 was only given a 9% chance this then went down to 6 % chance and after 3 ivf's she is now the proud mummie of a beautiful 4 month old baby girl. 


Not Long now - Good luck !!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Me again, making up for my lack of posts here during the last week   

I just was thinking of the lister ladies and how much this thread has grown

I remember setting the thread up last year and at the time there was only 2 maybe 3 members

how its grown this is a good thing and its a lovely place to be

The  are lovely to see its very encouraging well done to our mums to be and especially for the lister

We also mustnt forget though the lovely ladies who are so deserving and are still awaiting their miracles to happen who are remarkable, two particular ladies spring to mind but there are many more

There are lots of areas for pregnancy related chat if you need any help in finding them then let me know

I am in no way saying when you get your  you cant post here i am not its lovely to see you blossoming but just to spare a thought for those who are patiently awaiting that rainbow

Hope i havent offended

best wishes
Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo

cj

our posts crossed

thanks for sharing i know that the gp is right but a bit of encouragement wouldnt go amiss would it

if i can get to ec is the key thing due to my poorly remaining ovary

but where theres hope theres a dream awaiting to come true!

Em


----------



## Miranda7

Em, ask your cons what the chances of success are, as well, as GPs don't really know, I don't think, not really.
My cons at the Lister said our chances were 20 per cent, but if I'd had uncompromised ovaries it would have been 50 per cent, and I trusted that figure. But I could go through ten before reaching my goal where someone else in the same position would do it once and get lucky!
Statistics are only there to make us all feel bad!

Where are you going to be treated? How many chances are you giving yourself? I've said three, not counting the abandoned one.

Yay! Not long to go for you! How quickly does treatment start after an NHS consult?

hello CJ!

xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Miranda

My cons is a lovely lovely man, hes also my endo specialist and is well known in the IF world!

We are being treated at jessops in sheffield

If i respond to the drugs all should be good 
We are doing this cycle and see how the ovary responds if it doesnt respond then we will review
we will have two options then either DE or Hysterectomy (due to the severity of the endo)

I know i am in good hands the stimming is going to be the testing time i had a couple of scans in janurary which showed state of ovary it wasnt any worse than a year before and the blood flow to the ovary and the womb were both good so this is a positive sign

We hope to start in august!

Exx


----------



## Miranda7

Ah - was it him who put your chances in your notes then? Now I understand...

Chances, schmances though - we're all going to be lucky this time!
Is there no way they'd test your ovary to see if it responded without having to undergo all the build up of a live tx?
Sounds great, that it's got no worse and the blood supply is there.

Bloody GPs though - they make me so mad with their negativity.  

xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Right if every one of us ladies is pregnant by xmas then there will be trouble    

Em - I really have everything crossed for you - everyone here deserves to get a BFP but you are by far near the very top of the deserving list! We all need to keep nice and positive for you and you will achieve it!!!!

Mira - you still at work?  GPs are the pits - they don't understand infertility and I don't think they really care that they don't - my gp's lovely but ask her about infertility and she hasn't a clue. 

CJ - HI hope your ok - well done to your friend!!

Mitch - I have to take my needles on the Eurostar tomorrow....do you think I'll have any problems? All my meds had the pharmacy sticker on so they can see they are prescribed to me....might take the Listers phone number just incase they have any problems.  Shouldnt' though should I?  Good luck for your next scan and hope you get the go ahead for e/c - I'm sure you will. Did you get dressed properly today?  

Hayley hope your ET went well  

Kate - Hello! you quiet this afternoon

Hi to everyone else! If I don't get back on today then will catch you all friday.....

Nic x


----------



## luckystars

Hello Girls,

Nic u shouldn't have any problems with the needles I hope u have a nice time  

Em - Thank u for asking how I'm getting on with the sniffing... I'm good thanks 

Mich - it was nice to have a chat with you last night!!!!

Miranda - DP says no more CURRY this week he is worn out 

Kate - I hope Ur chest gets better soon....

Jena - I have spoke to you this morning so I hope Ur feeling better.

 to everyone else i have missed u know I don't have a brain  Well a me post now.... spoke to the lister today told them that AF has not arrived still, and they told me the still want me to go for the scan 2morrow, but she didn't say what would happen next but we will c!!!!! Well I have the munchies today so off to eat some pringles yummy but they have so much fat in them oops...

speak later

Julie xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Julie - sorry forgot to say hi in my earlier post.

Munchies.....sure sign the old bags on her way??  Good luck for tomorrow!!

Nic x


----------



## curlyj28

Nic - hope you have a lovely weekend  and loads of curries  

Just goes to show - everyone is different and tru Em where there is hope there is a dream !! - stay positive    


Julie good luck for tomorrow   

Hi to everyone - best get on with some work for the last 1/2 an hour !!

spk later

CJ  xxxxx


----------



## luckystars

Nic thats ok I hope Af is on her way I can feel it but the Lister said they still want to see me?

CJ - Thanks hun I hope I move on into tx a bit more...

I should be eating good things not pringles but they are so yummy...


----------



## luckystars

Is anybody else at the Lister tomorrow


----------



## wishing4miracle

sorry about no many personals just got back from london 

kate-emmm chinses sounds good but runnin out of cash.not long now til dr.hvwe you started the pill yet??chestinfection gettin any better??have you told lister??

luckystars-wheres that af of yoursdone a hpt

curly-hows things going??i see long wait for scan,more the time to look forwards to it.not too long away

nic-im guessin your stimmin or soon about to.good luck

miranda-how longs the book now??

heffalump-next month  thats soon.is this your 1st tx??

and hello to any one ive missed.
well we had 2 embies transfered today.they said this morn they were 6 cell and 7 cell ten as they were gettin to put them in they said one was 8 cell and the other was compacting....what does that meanthey that it was very good but clueless to this term.both grade 1 this time and not grade 1 and 2.tummys bloated now so going for rest.stupid head cold flu things aswell not happy.
thanks for all the well wishes

hayley


----------



## Martha Moo

Hayley


the embies sound fab fab fab

brilliant i have a good feeling about this for you

bring on your  is what i say!

I will be back shortly
when i am less excited

next week is going to be grand
Monday planning appt
tuesday my new godson/daughter is being delivered by c-section cant wait

Em


----------



## Miranda7

Yaroo! Amazing, hayley! What a result after all that worry - two Grade 1s!

Well done you - now go relax and think pregnancy thoughts, ok?

Going to be a good week, eh Em?


----------



## luckystars

Hayley well done     for you!!!!!!

Can anybody give me any ideas of what might happen tomorrow at the Lister this is my first scan  Do they talk to u after do they do anymore blood tests any advise would be great... and still no Af where is she  I think she is a little worried to arrive and I have done a HPT and it was a negative.....

Roast dinner tonight yum yum....

Ju xx


----------



## Miranda7

Hi Ju

You'll get into the routine soon!

Every appt you get a scan with Liz or whoever first, then an appt with one of the nurses, who will take blood and talk you through the next stage. if your meds have to be adjusted they will tell you.

Then you're free to go!

Tomorrow's scan is a baseline, where they'll check everything's ready to start stimms. In your case, as Flo hasn't bothered her bum to get here yet, it might not be tomorrow you start stimms, but a few days down the line.

You'll be scanned every two or three or four days during stimms, so they can check what your follies are doing. Honest, they do explain it all to you really well as you go, so don't worry!


Good luck for tomorrow.

xx


----------



## luckystars

Thank you I just wonder why they are asking me to go as they know that AF has not arrived...they will probably say i have to go back in a few days to start stims? but heyho..


----------



## luckystars

Girls, 

Its me yet again... The start of Af is here!!!!!!     I hope that helps for 2morrow what do ya think??

Ju xx


----------



## curlyj28

Hooray Julie    what brilliant news  !!  Good Luck for tomorrow , 

Hayley congrats on your grade 1 embies - hope your taking things nice and easy over the next couple of weeks , sending lots of   your way.

Hi to everyone ...

cj xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hayley congrats on the embies hun, compacting is good news. Well done. Now, no stressing, no worrying and feet up as much as poss yes. 

Julie, at last   have fun at the scan! Who are you having do you know? 

Em, I agree and a busy week coming up for you! I love busy weeks dont you!! Not long til you start I am so excited for you, you have been here through even all us oldies on here and you have never once moaned you deserve this hun. xx

Nic, not sure if I have missed you hun, but have a fantastic break away, and roll on tomorrow to start stimms! See you around friday!

Mira, am chatting to you as we speak!  

Im knackard, not sat down all day. 

Byeeee!!!

xxx


----------



## Miranda7

Get BACK here! So rude!


----------



## *kateag*

I was waiting for you and your chops!!  

Anyone know where I could get some orange knickers from??


----------



## Martha Moo

have you tried 

la senza and M&S


----------



## *kateag*

La Senza yeah! Forgot them. Tried m&s and they didnt have any orange? Loads of orange vests but being a redhead that wont work! 

Ok ta em!!!

xxxx


----------



## Jena

AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH just wrote a long post and it got wiped


----------



## Jena

Ok try again........

Kate - Have you tried BHS?? Or for big unattractive ones Peacocks!!!

Miranda - Hows the book going?? Are you defo having tx again??

Hayley - Well done you,      

Em - Are you nervous

Julie - Good luck for your scan today    

Nic/Mitch - Did you get through ok

CJ - Glad to hear you are keeping well  

Hello to anyone i may have missed (nobody i hope). Sooooo, who came up with the new word for sex?? Miranda??     I won't be able to tell DH i want a curry with a straight face again!!!!!!!
Whats been happening then girls, i have tried to catch up, but i may have missed something/someone, if i have i am sorry.

Love Jena xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

oh i is so bored already and been up only for 3 hours.feeling rough and ill,AGAIN.
jena-oopps wheres that post  when you changin your profile anyway??

kate-eemmm orange knickers.i bet there quite hard to find.what about somewhere like dorothy pirkins or new look

miranda-whos rude??

luckystars-good to see af arived.how was scan??

heffalump-a godson daughter??arhhhhh.how nice.would of had a new nephu if he didnt become an angel at my last/1st tx.he would have been due this tx. 

curly-hows things??

well thought id give a little post.so fed up of this ill thing.i think my body is sweatin the temp out though,feelin hot.

hayley


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya!

Wow, quiet on here lately!! 

Hayley, hope the cold gets better soon hun, I think the summer colds are worse than the winter ones. Did you call lister about the pains?? The compacting embie sounds brill, roll on the 14th!!! 

Jena, hiya!

Nic is off on hols now but yay! to starting stimms!!! Hope you got through security ok!!! 

Miranda, you ok hunny? 

Mitch! You ok hun Talk to us! 

You wont believe this, my flipping doctors surgery has messed up my results AGAIN, they printed out the results for me, of the CMV and blah blah, but they failed to put the actual results on the print out! So I now have to get another print out! They did this with dh's tests, printed last years, and they messed up my other lot! Its not hard is it to press print!

Well, I have eyebrows again today, just had them done, and I am booking in for a session on reflexology and a holistic massage and facial while I am on the pill! See if that will help me stay calm!!!

Anyone had that done? 

Who do we have left that are still chasing their rainbows? Me, Mira, Maria, Nic, Julie, Em, Hayley (sort of!) Mitch (sort of!) Have I missed anyone?

xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

chasing rainbows??why sort of next to my name??

hayley


----------



## Miranda7

Because you are now PUPO, dear! So your chase is over - as you are now preggers. Sort of because you haven't actually done the test yet - details, details...

You see?


----------



## wishing4miracle

oh right didnt understand lol  dh taken pic to work to show them in my womb lol

hayley


----------



## *kateag*

Yes thats why! 

Cos you are now preggers til proven otherwise and with a compacting embie its looking good, basically a free blast! Are you doing a diary this time? 

Hello mira! Hows you!


----------



## luckystars

Hello Girls,

I'm back from the Lister, the scan went very well and they said that I cant start the injections today!!!! OMG... Dee helped me go through to do it and I did the first one while I was there it took me ages tho.. I was very scared....... 15mins later I did it with Dee's help and it weren't to bad ... there was a little sting but it was OK....... The next scan is on Monday at 10:45 with Liz..

I wanted to ask you lot a question tho.... They gave me a bill today 1 for the lic which I knew about and they wanted us to pay for the ICSI aswell while we was there?? We asked if we could pay it on Monday as they money is in our savings account which they said that was fine, so that was ok

hello to everyone  DP is taking me to bluewater to do some shopping as I was a brave girl and to go and see the new die hard film.... but I will be back on later...

Julie xx


----------



## *kateag*

OH MY GOD. My doctors dont have any other results, apparently they are still waiting for the CMV and IGG results, even though they said on the print out they were back. 

I dont believe this. 

If this delays my tx I am gonna kick some serious dr's ****.


----------



## wishing4miracle

kate-eermmm dont know.i did one last cycle and when it failed i had a paddy and deleted it so dont know.and go kick theier arses kate.docs are a pain.

luckystars-stims?well done and only cd2 into your cycle must be good

miranda-the chase will never be over till we get a positive result one day


----------



## luckystars

Hayley is that good then for CD 2


----------



## *kateag*

I cannot believe this stupid doctors. They "think" the bloods my have gone to a different lab for testing, which would be pretty clever as they only took one sodding vial and I would like to see them split it!

So I am not waiting to speak to the practice manager to get her to sort it out and get the results. 

Julie, can or cant? Im guessing can? Well done. Liz is lovely isnt she!

They like payment to be made when you start stimms, but they are really flexible, dont worry, next time you are up is fine. You might see Nic on monday! 

I cant wait to start again!

Hayley, you deleted it!? You should do one.


----------



## *kateag*

I was ready to go on cycle day 2 last time but my recipient wasnt. It depends on how quick the womb lining is thin enough.


----------



## curlyj28

Julie    Fab news ! - not long to go sending loads of      for you !

Kate  my local hospital managed to lose my 1st hiv test result which ended up putting me back by a month  at very begining I was really


----------



## *kateag*

Girls, dh just got his sperm test result, and it says NORMAL??

WTF!?!?! Lena has said its good, but not to get too excited as on the day of e/c we will know if ivf is enough, but he has never had a normal result before!? I have posted the levels on peer support if anyone can have a nose for me and tell me

Oooh. 

And the silly doctors havent got my cmv results, and had a blazing row with the practice manager cos she said its not do with them, its the pct's fault. Silly mooo.


----------



## honneybee

Hi Girls

Kate trials and errors bl**dy doc!  Fantastic super Dh waahoooo!!!!!  I will keep my fingers crossed the results stay the same for you.    I would be screaming blue murder if my doc was as incompetent as yours too?! what a pain.

Julie brilliant news you have now moved to the next step. Not too dificult heh?! see knew you could do it. I still have to pay my hfea fee yet. I left my purse at my sisters on monday so had no money not even for the bus  So it means dh will have to pay tomorrow   

Hayley well done pupo lady !!!!! thats fantastic you have a free blast   compact heh that is v good we will be getting some good news from you we thinks 

Jena hope your not too sickly      aww not noce you have my sympathy.  

Miranda nice speaking to you   hope you got lots of useful info from here.   especially funny bits. 

Hello Ally, Cj and LilC how are you all? 

Nic enjoy your holidays if you are reading this 

Hows you Em, hows willow now is she better?

Well tomorrow is D DAY so very very VERY SCARED!!! I managed the sniffing, the injections and scans took it all as it came now I am not in control of anything I am feeling a little frightened I am not good with GA.

I was not expecting EC tomorrow as Lena originally said friday. I have no idea if I have to take anything. Do I wear no make up, should I still wash with soap, I read on other threads that you were not supposed to, but not sure I would feel comfortable with that.

Any ideas girls?

mitch
x


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya, 

Mitch, honestly, ask any of the girls on here I was absolutley terrified of going under, but its brill! I dont know if you have been under before? I hadnt, but they are so good, you are literaly walked to your bed by the lift, taken down, have a few checks, stuff in and away you go!

They say no make up, so that they can make sure the colouring you have while you are under is natural, to keep an eye on you, no nail varnish, so they can make sure blood flow getting everywhere, no perfume, hair stuff, just wash and deodorant and tie your hair up. I didnt really fancy facing london first thing in the morning with  no make up but its fine!

Ooooh, so exciting for you!

Thanks for the woohooo for dh! He is walking around proud as punch! Hoping its right, it is normal and it stays like that til 10th august after the race! Do you think they will? I cant understand how it has been so bad for so long and now its improving everytime he gets it tested? Do you think the exercise (cycling) and vits and healthy eating has helped that much? 

Normal is like, normal! Like, DIY normal!


Mitch! YAY! Good luck!


----------



## honneybee

Again WWWWWWAAAAHHHOOOOO Kate   It sounds like your dh has been a good boy and took his vits.
They say don't they ( who is they by the way) that it takes 3 months to produce your sperm so hopefully it will stay like that  

I think it will and it will be your turn to shine hunny


----------



## *kateag*

They do dont they!!! I hope this is his result for 3 months then!

Off topic completely, does anyone have any tips for a wisdom tooth trying to come through? Its my bottom one and I cannot face going to the dentist to get it removed, had one done before and it was a complete nightmare. Its pushing up through my gum and is catching my cheek and the teeth next to it  

Sorry.


----------



## Jena

Hi Girls,

Kate - Great news hun     hoping they stay that way    As for wisdom tooth the only thing i can suggest is bonjela

Mitch - Good luck for tomorrow, you will be fine (have the chocolate pud)    

Big hello to everyone else.

I have a little question for you all, have i offended anyone by mentioning i have morning sickness?? I got the impression i may have done, if i did i can assure you it was not intentional, it was just me saying why i hadn't been posting.  

Love to all Jena xxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Thanks Jena!

With regards to the morning sickness, it wasnt offend as such, (me personally) it was just a few things that have been said over the last few weeks, that come across as complaints about being pregnant, not just you, and no comments about how those of us left waiting are. We are all really pleased for all the pregnant girls, but at the same time you all have to remember where we are in tx, and where some of us should be, but it was taken away from us, and we might not want to log on every day and see someone moaning about clothes not fitting or morning sickness or scans! 

Its really hard to word without you thinking I am being a complete cow, but as pleased as I am for everyone who is pregnant, I would give SO much to be sick, or to be having any other problem with pregnancy related things. 

Does that make sense? 

I know everyone on this board has been through tx so I hope it makes sense, dont get me wrong, I dont resent you having your dream, I just want mine as well. 

I dont mean to offend you, and I hope I havent. 

x


----------



## *kateag*

And p.s, I am having this flipping choc pud next time, cant believe I missed out on pudding!?


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya lister ladies

wow i have been so busy today with work shopping dh crisis lol

Kate fantastic result for DH 
bet hes grinning like a cheshire cat hey but he deserves to be

Nic hope that your enjoying the belgian choc or the biryani!

Hayley how r u feeling oh PUPO one

Mitch thinking of you and sending lots of positive vibes

Julie fantastic news on reaching stimming

Miranda how r u honey hope your ok

Jena, ally, lilc and cj hope you and the bumps are all well



Jena said:


> I have a little question for you all, have i offended anyone by mentioning i have morning sickness?? I got the impression i may have done, if i did i can assure you it was not intentional, it was just me saying why i hadn't been posting.
> 
> Love to all Jena xxxxxxx


Jena if this is regarding what i posted yesterday it wasnt aimed at any one of you ladies at all
Its just that sometimes when your going through treatment or waiting to go thru treatment it can be hard and i am sure that no one has meant to cause any upset to anyone else

I think kate summed it up pretty well

Love to all
Emxx


----------



## Jena

Kate - I totally understand what you are saying, but to be honest i was a little offended as i have tried my hardest to down play my situation, especially when i got my bfp for the sake of my fellow cyclers!! As i have already said i only mentioned it as i hadn't been on in a while and didn't want you all to think i didn't care about you all.  

Anyhoo, did you sort out that tooth ache?? 

Em - Are you getting nervous?

Mitch - How are you feeling?

Julie - Will speak to you later  

Miranda - Hows the book?

Big hello to everyone else!!!!

Will pop back later to see you all

Love Jena xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies its that time of day again,BORING

kate-wisdom tooth a.i got probs with mine growin wrong way but not got dentist to go to.dont like them either.ive had one out before aswell but i was put out for it and they dont do that now.a norm sa!!!!!well done wish it could be the same for us.

jena-no go on about your pregancy!!!!!!i like to hear how things are going on.sickness....i wish i was like you.i would be shoutin my mouth off to everyone about it even if i didnt know them 

miranda-where are you??not seen you much on here,got your head stuck in your book??

honeybee-ooohhh n ot long now,hope it all goes well 

heffalump-still ill but slowly getting better.just gettin fed up of feelin rough.still v light headed but hopefully it will be gone soon.hows you

curly-hello,hows things going for youstill ages till your scan aint it.any proper symptoms yet

luckystars-yeah v good on your stims especially as you hadnt had one full day of bleeding,well done

and i still ill ladies...not happy.what should my embies be doing by nowday 5....shold they be blasts by now?hope so.resting today again.

hayley


----------



## luckystars

Hayley,

I agree this is a very hard time for all of us, even tho I'm going through TX I like hearing how people are getting on that have BFP's... We all started here together and we should all be here together no matter what we are going through. Going through treatmeant with DP's son is hard  as he is not mine, although some days it is hard to hear of people talk about there children/pregnancy's, but it also feels me with the hope that it can and will work for each and everyone of us.......... 

Jena - it took u 5 attempts to get Ur son and it proves it can/does work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Julie xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya 

Jena I didnt mean for you to not post about your pregnancy hun, it wasnt aimed at you, its just hard sometimes, regardless of whether I have boo or not. 

I think I am having a bad time of things at the moment. 

I really hope I havent come across as some jealous cow who doesnt want anyone to be pregnant if Im not, thats not the case at all, I promise. 

xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Mitch, you should be back in your comfy bed now getting ready to eat something!

Hope everything went well and you got lots of lovely eggies!!

Good luck hun!!

xxxx


----------



## luckystars

Mitch,

Make sure you let us know when u are back GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!

Ju xx


----------



## little seahorse

Hi all...sorry haven't been on much lately. Been just getting on with being pregnant - had 1 day of sickness, but been ok since, so cannot complain!! This is such a lovely feeling knowing I am making a little person...I can't wait for everyone on here to be feeling this way!! We shouldn't be made to feel guilty for being happy about this or grumpy because we're tired and feeling rough...we've all been in the same boat during treatment, so we all know how difficult it is TTC. We should all be here to support each other through the rough and the smooth - I know I would have struggled to get through all the treatment and 2ww without you lot, and I will be here to help and advise if anyone needs anything. But I would also like to know I can still ask for help and advice if I need.

Love & luck to all xxxx


----------



## luckystars

Where is everyone today?? Mitch where are you I hope Ur well I'm really scared about my injection tonight I keep thinking about it   When I had my first one yesterday Dee bless her helped me .... My hands were shaking so tonight I have to do it... DP is here but he says I should do it incase he is not here... That will be fun..... I'm a chicken when it comes to needles....

Love

Julie xx


----------



## curlyj28

Hello Everyone 

Julie - youll be fine and by tomorrow will feel like a pro !  I was sweating and shaking the first time  but  actually wasn't to bad  it was the thought of jabbing myself more than anything, just make sure you take you time and try to relax  

Mitch any news yet ??  hope everything has gone well today   

Hayley - are you feeling any better - hope your taking things easy PUPO, my scan is Monday so not to long away now - can't wait to see whats been going on and that fingers crossed everything is ok !  

Jena hun hope your ok and that your sickness will ease soon for you  , when did sickness kick in for you, I felt a bit queasy this morning but apart from that still pretty symptomless 

We all are in the same boat and its only natural to want to share the ups and downs of pregnancy as well as tx with one another - I don't think anyone begrudges us our BFP's and also don't think that anyone of us lucky to have succesful treatments is complaining or taking anything for granted its still an anxious time and I for one and can understand that it is diffulcult for those still undertaking tx - good days and bad days happen ! It is nice to share news and concerns with people that have been with you on your journey .

Miranda, Kate, Em , Nic, Ally  hope you are all ok 

CJ xxxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Girls, PLEASE!    

I don't think any criticism has been implied by anyone, to be honest.
I've looked and looked at everyone's posts, and we're all so darned polite it's hard to tell!

I think if I have any criticism to make, it's that people sometimes obviously haven't bothered to scroll down and read others' last posts before they hit 'post'. So the post seems very 'me me me' because either it's all about them or they've got someone's details wrong. Often it's both!

Yeah, it does seem like everyone's pregnant on here at the moment! And yeah, that can feel a bit offputting to those of us still struggling to conceive. But it's no one's fault, per se. 

Just maybe... if you are going to post and you don't feel well enough to properly address everyone, just don't. Post later when you've had some remedies. Don't just pop on a post that effectively says I'm pregnant, can't be arsed with the rest of you who aren't, ok?
Because when you weren't and were going through tx you would post very different messages - look back and see.

I am genuinely thrilled for those who have made it. I'd like to think you still genuinely care what happens to me, Kate, Maria, Nic, Hayley, Julie and Mitch, and that's why you post. It's just sometimes that doesn't come across in your posts.

Love to you all, honest!
xxxx


----------



## Miranda7

By the way - none of this is directed at Jena, who has been consistent throughout.

And I'm sorry all this has been posted here. I don't mean it to make every pregnant woman feel under attack!

ANYway... what we all want to know is - how did you do, Mitch? Hope you got lots of lovely eggs and they are now canoodling with your dh's swimmers as I type.

xx


----------



## *kateag*

Here here, I second that. 

Jena,  

Miranda, hows you? Any further on the book?

Mitch, are you back at your mums now hun? Hope you can get online to let us know soon, fingers crossed for plenty of good eggies! And heres to a happy night in the lab of love!

Julie, I was the same, got dh to do all the mixing and then I did the injection, but Im gonna have to do it myself this time as he will be away for a few, and the trigger, if all goes to plan. Its actually quite fun doing it! You will be a pro at it by the end of it. Good luck. 

Nic hope the weather in Belgium is better than here. Does anyone know why we are having such ****e weather? Is this our summer? 

Spoke to the practice manager again today, they found my results, in brighton   so anyway! Im still CMV neg and Lena now knows so its good to go tomorrow. 

Hope everyone ok.


----------



## Miranda7

According to The Sun, we're only going to have one day of summer, on July 14, so make the most of it! It's on a weekend at least...  

Ju - the feeling you get when you get the hang of the jabs is fantastic! You feel like a pro after a few days. When I did my paid cycle, and actually realised what the drugs cost, I got that fear all over again! Fingers like bananas!

CJ, hopefully you'll sail through without much sicknesss - fingers crossed! It seems such a kick in the teeth to go through all that to get pg then to get sick. You sould bloom!

Hayley - day 5 or six is when implantation should be taking place, hopefully, or any time from now, so rest up!

All the rest of you -


----------



## Jena

Evening all,

Kate - How much faith do you have in your GP If it were me, i think i would be looking for a more competent practice    , but hey at least you can start now   

Miranda - Are you still going abroad for tx?? Tell me more?? And....... are we going to get a free copy of this book of yours??

Hayley - Feet up and plenty of rest for you my girl!! Thats some very precious cargo you got there so cotton wool mattresses are the only way      

Mitch - Hows you? How did it go? How many did you lay Fingers crossed for the lab of lurve tonight   

CJ - I am a bit better thankyou, in a way its nice for symptoms as its reassuring even tho you do feel awful

Lil C - Glad to hear you are well.

Em - Are you getting nervous/excited about tx??

Julie - You will get the hang of the jabs soon hun, then you can feel like a junkie!!!   

As for me i have a bone to pick with.......................................KATE...... i think......... I have germs as in cold/flu germs, is that you passing it around?? Good grief i have never produced so much snot (tmi, sorry)..... no more kisses from you!!!!!!  
All i want to do is veg on sofa, ds love him has other ideas!!! I mean can anyone tell me please what the fasination is with toilets!!!! and sticking hands into the bowl??    

Love to all Jena xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## honneybee

Hello My lovely honeys  

I don't want to draw any attention to any posts as I think all of you are bloody (yes I swore oops!) fantastic girls and I am really proud to speak to all of you  , some of you girls Kate ,Miranda,Em,Jena  have been thru this a lot more than most. i can understand exactly how you feel, regards wishing others well and at the same time for each of your loss each time you cycle it does not get any easier. So for me whatever the outcome I would not be offended how you speak   it must be so hard for you. 

Jena. I honestly believe nothing was directed at you  we are all going thru the next batch of ladies at the mo, with Julie,Nic,kate,Em and Miranda coming up of starting tx so times are a little fragile   I like to hear how you are faring. I know your struggle and hopefully it is now over. you take care babe   

Kate I also think it is good to be honest that is what I like about you, we need to express our feelings and I know with you or atleast I like to think ( I am a good at characters I hope   ).  You have  helped us all out here. I like to hear how Boo is as she seems such a funy little thing. Way to go for tomorrow!!! 

Miranda How are you my dear?!   1 day of sun by god thats stingy. Should I bother with my bikini-no , thought not a bit off putting    I too have golden tesses. I find it difficult to tan.  How much more have you done on the book, have you got any further talking to Jinhed?

Em I bet you are getting excited now. You are on count down until your appointment. Has the results come in now for your dad? I know you said you were speaking on the phone  

Julie like Miranda says. It does get better the more you stab, so you go girl   

Nic you lucky s*d enjoy yourself?!  

Glad things are going well for you lil C  

Cj nice to hear from you and things are good  

Ally hope you are fine and the tiredness easies off  

Well hayley our little pupo queen. I think those lovely embies are settling in nicely myself  you have a fantastic one there.  

Please forgive me if I have forgotten anyone, I am a little bit no correct that thoroughly exhausted. I would say all went well and I am pleased with the outcome. I have 12 eggs Yipee!!! I said anyless than 10 I would be worried. I don't know how they are doing as I didn't get to see a doc or speak to a embryologist so hopefully I will know more tomorrow. I thougt that someone would have spoke to us thou as it all is a little bewildering but heyho such is life. 

I have now decided it is all out of my hands as there is nothing I can do from my side its up to the gods now.

I hope I have not spoke out of turn to anyone, I really think you are very amazing ladies. So Good Luck to us all  

mitch

x


----------



## Jena

OMG, i forgot Nic and Ally, sorry ladies not intentional i do get a little confused    i hope you are both well, Nic you are on holiday right? I hope you are enjoying yourself hun (lucky thing)    

Mitch -     Well done you, they may not have spoken to you as there isn't really much more they can say, you will know more tomorrow hun     , and no you didn't offend me at all   

Oh and as for this 1 day of sun, bah bloody humbug to the sky


----------



## Miranda7

Yay! Mitch - well done! 12 eggs is great! I magine, they could all be getting it on right now! oo, it's just so exciting!
Now get some wine down your neck - you only have two days to have a glass or two!  
God, it must be such a strain, all that travelling. It'll be such a relief when you've had the transfer.

jena - how do? yes, I'm definitely going to the Jinemed clinic in Turkey for my next lot. SO much cheaper! And yes, if it ever gets published you'll all have a free copy! sorry to hear you're a snot factory - hope you dry up soon!

Em - how excited are you now I bet you can't wait till that appt.

Hello everyone else!

I am sitting here wondering if I've managed to sort my hair out. I dyed it last night, but brushed the dye through with a black hairbrush with rubber in it, and it went grey!  
I invested in another dye today, and we'll see if it's corrected...

Still, at least I now know what I'll look like when I'm old.

xxxx


----------



## luckystars

Mitch,

Well done babe I have been checking to see how you got on...

Kate - not long to go now your DH was lucky with his results Why do they change everytime?

Miranda - I also want a copy of your book and thank u for the advise about the jabs...

Hayley - I hope Ur resting feet up!!!!!!!

Nic - I think Ur on holiday still I hope Ur having a lovely time  

Em - Any news on Ur dad and what date was Ur appointment again  

Lil c - I hope Ur well

CJ - How are u 

Jena - I'm et tomorrow I will call you I hope Ur OK.......

Ally - where have you been

Well if I have forgot anyone I'm sorry if I had a brain it would be dangerous, I'm counting down till 9pm thats the time I'm doing the injections thanks for everyones advise I hope it gets better I keep telling myself I'm a brave girl... Off now to have dinner and then to watch BB and then bed as I'm Early's tomorrow I have to be at work for 7am 

Hope everyone is well and I will speak soon,

Julie xx


----------



## Jena

Miranda -


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya

Mitch! Wooohooo! 12 eggies is brilliant hun! Who did you have doing e/c? I had marie wren and she came round after to tell us the sperm results and what not, but they did say that if we wanted to go they would just call. Did you have choc pud?   Thank you hun.x

Jena, ooops sorry hun! No more kisses promise. Hope it eases up for you, you cant take much more than paracetamol can you? Crappy weather, and no bugs getting killed off! Blame Julie, she started the colds!

Mira, hows the hair!?! Hope the greyness has gone!!! I cant wait for the free copy, can you sign it too please! Why only one day of summer? What all year? How crap is that? 

Julie, good luck for 9pm. What time is your last sniff of the day? Do you get up to do that or wait up? 

Em, hows you hun? Not long to go, I am so excited for you! When do you think you will actually start tx? and do you know which protocol you are on? 

Im watching anthea turners perfect housewife and she is flipping mad. Woman is obsessed with cleaning!

Waiting for katie & peter to start at 9, how sad am I!

Mitch, again, well done hun and fingers crossed for that call tomorrow! Are you straight ivf or icsi'ing it?? Fingers crossed for good fert rate and good news hun!

xxxx


----------



## honneybee

Kate. 

Not sure what I am having they never said if Dh was o.k or not? I think they would have if there was a problem, although they did say on our first appt that things were not brill. I had tunde today very nice man,very very nice man
xx


----------



## luckystars

Kate,

My last sniff is at 10pm I knew u would be watching Katie and Peter Ive recorded it as BB is on but I love it to !!!!! we can both be sad  ... OMG 10 mins to go..........................................

Ju xx


----------



## Jena

Ahhhh so its Julies fault!!!! In that case i apologise Kate  , and yes like Julie you are sad for watching Pete and kate     

Well, i am logging off now to watch BB (just as sad really )

Will be here tomorrow for Mitch's good news    

Love to all, nite Jena xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hahaha!! yay! Katie & Peter is classic tv! I am getting hump with bb, cant be doing with it. 

Mitch, if they didnt say then I would say its IVF hun, good for you! Tunde is lovely isnt he, he was my consultant who told me to stop worrying so much   am I that obvious!! Im so pleased for you hun, and I really have a good feeling for you. xxxx Update us as soon as you can. 

Jena, enjoy the bb. Who is up for eviction tomorrow? Charley yet?

Julie, you probably mixing now, just remember, it cant go wrong, the needle is too small, just breathe!! (I always held my breath for some reason!?!)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## honneybee

thanx Kate as soon as I get my call I will log on. I will be glad to get home, my mother is always trying to get me off the computer  so take care 

thanx for all the good wishes girls your the best!!!!!!

mitch
xx


----------



## luckystars

Kate , Thats what I did to..... I did its the mixing that I found hard!!!!!!!!! yay I did it on my own......


----------



## *kateag*

Well done!   gets easier everyday now! 

Katie & Peter was so sad to start with, but they soon got back into their normal routine. Still cracks me up. 

Im bored now.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Lister ladies

How are you all

Sorry i have been a bit awol today

Mitch, fab news on your eggs honey
sending lots of       to the lab of lurve tonight
 for the call tomorrow

Hayley PUPO lady
i hope that your feeling much better very very soon
sending lots of  and 

Julie how r u doing sweetheart
hope the injecting is going ok

Nic i know your away but thinking of you

Maria hope your enjoying your holiday

Kate my lickle treasure how r u doing
kick ass at that drs surgery  
sending you a big  and hope that the anti biotics and sterioids are helping
hows boo and diego

Miranda how r u flower
hope the hair dye does good
have you any plans in place is it september your planning for

Jena hope your doing ok
Ally how r u 
Lil C and cj hope your both ok

sorry i havent been around much today
i woke up with a headache i did my housework, the kitchen looked like a bomb had hit it
dh had left pumpkin seeds or sunflowerseeds all over the floor in the lounge and bedroom argh
then i had a bath and lay on the sofa dh came home then went to the gym and sent me to bed 
i got up about an hour ago

I am not sure whats up with me
either its endo reminding me its still there!
or a uti or maybe a bit of both i tend to get a uti with aunty oh the joys

as for my appt
its on the 16th July 
I am going to talk nicely to my mum lol see if she will let me use dial up on her phone line (i will pay her of course) i will take my laptop anyway if not i will text one of my fellow mods to post

As for when we start well we were told that we could start on next aunty but i am not supposed to have aunty with the zoladex injections shame no one told her eh, so in light of that, we will be doing a short protocol, i am unsure about starting straight away though, mainly because we are going to the edinburgh tatoo 2-4 august so if we started straight away on a short protocol it would prob mean i would need ec whilst away or going straight after transfer.

Sooooo i think we are going to start beginning of august hopefuly i think i need a few bloods repeating anyway 
I have been stressing about how i am going to work around work and tx with clinic being over 100 miles away and me not driving my mum told me to ask gp and when i went to see the  the other week about my neck he said he wouldnt sign me off because its not a medical complaint and i wouldnt be unfit for work! So mum said ask my usual gp which i did on monday well i didnt lol i was waiting but dh said the longer u wait the longer you will worry so he asked him and he said after i have been on 16th to go back and see him and when i start with the baseline scan (will have baseline scan and start stims same day) he will sign me off for duration so thats good

Am i nervous....... yes and no 
i am nervous about the jabbing mixing etc and ec scares me because of all the scarring from endo but i am going to speak to my cons about possibility of havin a GA for EC its not their protocol to do a GA but he knows the extent of the endo so he may opt for that (i dont mind paying for it)

bet this is a well long post sorry!

Em


----------



## Martha Moo

kate

we posted at the same time

i was watching katie and peter too!

I record BB 
was gonna watch it straight after but dh is recording lethal weapon 4  

gosh i havent eaten all day now i am starving!

off to raid the fridge if anything is left!

Em


----------



## *kateag*

Aww, Em, you are allowed a long post Mrs! 

So begining of August for you,    Hope the uti or endo eases up hun, jees, you dont have much luck do you? Im not quite sure what Zoladex is, but whatever it is doesnt sound like its working? Have you had your last injection now or is there one more? Hopefully no more endo pains for a good 9 months eh? (is that right, it wont hurt once you preggers will it??)

GA, I agree, I think all e/c should be done under ga, why would you want to be under local, stuff that for a laugh. Knock me out and tell me later!

Oh Em, I hope this is your turn hun. I really do. 

Just seen your second post, you havent eaten ALL day? Now, thats not gonna make you feel better is it? Get something decent inside you now.  

Dont you love Katie & Peter? Hehehe!!! 

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya kate

well i was sick as a dog this afternoon so didnt have tea
Dh bless him made me some fishfingers and oven chips and put them in the microwave
i have just eaten 3 fishfingers but the ovn chips werent up to much but did eat a few!

Theres some bannoffee pie in the fridge so going to have one of them yum

I have had the last injection now
you can tell i tell you what good job its not bikini weather cos i have a bruise across half my stomach
zoladex is sometimes used as a d/r drugs but is also used to dampen down endo, there was a study done and it showed that ladies with endo who had 3-6 months of zoladex before ivf were more likely to get a bfp well i have had 6 so heres hoping

incidentally a fellow endo girl also a ff lady had the same regime (zoladex prior to ivf and sp) and is now 20+ weeks with twins  

My mum said ooh twins would be good eh um i am gonna be happy with one!

Pregnancy is said to help endo, because theres no auntys so it should go into remission so heres hoping    

off for that bannoffee pie now yum

Em


----------



## wishing4miracle

just posted a big post and now gone bloody thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wishing4miracle

you ladies chatalot 

kate-i keep seeing your ticker.have you actually started pill yet??results put to brighton a you dont even live there do you

honeybee-well done on those eggies  hope you get a good phone call this morn.did you have icsi or ivf??

heffalump-big posting.......jabs for endo a.when yu start dr??

luckstars-well done on those injections.i dont know how you do it yourself,had to get dh todo it.

jena-ill,tell me about.had it since ec.startin to get better.well passed it onto dh 

miranda-ooopps.thought your hair was blond in pic.how can it go wrong and go to grey??

curly-for some weird reason i thought your scan was on 19th monday not far away.good luck 

as for me up again early.fed up.venturin out today first time since tuesday to pay bills.oh the joy.

hayley


----------



## Miranda7

Pay the bills online and stay at home with your foot up, hayley!   I hate paying bills. What a waste of money! How are you feeling, PUPO girlie?

Whoo-hoo! for that last injection, Em! That must be a relief - now, on with the IVF show!
It would be so great to avoid auntie for nine months - out of pain!

Julie, the mixing is the fiddliest thing in the world, isn't it? You'd think for all that money it would be easier to administer.

Mitch - how did they get on in the lab of love last night? You should find out soon -let us know! Got everythig crossed for you, and hope you aren't feeling too sore after EC.

Jena - I just can't seem to get into BB this year, try as I might. I'm forcing myself to watch it, but it's not making me feel anything particularly. usually I'm right into it Are you enjoying it?

Kate, My hair is now blonde, but with bits where it's gone ginger!   I give up - can't put more dye on it or it'll fall out...

Nic, Maria, Ally, Lil C, hello! Hope you're all diddling along ok.
xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Morning girlies!

Hayley, yup, started the pill today for 2 weeks then start d/r on the 20th!!! Stims on the 27th, e/c on the 10th (if all goes to plan that is!)

Hows you? Sod the bills, hate em!

Miranda, now, nothing wrong with a bit of ginger! You can be Ginger spice in reverse!!! Stick some strong conditioner on it tonight and wrap your head in clingfilm, that will give it a bit of strength back. 

Em, hope you feeling better today. 

Well, 1 pill down. At last. 
xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Morning girls

just a quick post to say wahey kate your on your way ^clap^ ^clap^

am feeling quite a bit better today

am dragging myself into work actually i should be at my desk right now but i was soooo tired this morning!

so long as i do my hours though its not a problem!

Hayley i wont be d/r hun the drugs that i have been on are d/r drugs fancy that eh d/r for 6 months!

technically we could start on 16th but we are away 2nd 3rd 4th aug which could pose a problem so prob star stimming beginning of august or very end of july

miranda glad the hairs ok, my sister once dyed her hair or her dh did  and it went wrong so she did it again and it went bright orang and she hairdresser said she had to wait 6 wks to dye itagain that was sooo funny cos she thinks shes so pretty! seriosuly it was as orange  as this smiley     
catch up later

Em


----------



## wishing4miracle

kate-cor you af must be bang on time.good for you  wish mine was before tx.hopefully fingers and everything else crossed i wont see it for quite awhile now.only five more days and il find out.me sayin that is because i bled from day 10/11 last time hopin and prayin they still with me.good luck kate 

miranda-yeah not too bad thank you just v bored as dh at work from 8-6.feel v guilty as not at work.plus he ill so wish he could be at home.i see him on his break though.poor man  sneezin and blowin his nose all the time, like me 


honeybee-any news yet?


----------



## wishing4miracle

heffalump-dr for 6 months    how come you not bleed all time doing that then??or does it stop things like norm dr drugs


----------



## Martha Moo

Hayley in effect it should stop bleeding
but in my case it didnt 
i had bleed every 2-3 wks

I am now day 30 no bleed just all the pains  
I think its because of the HRT i had to take which i stopped last week 
I have to have hrt with the d/r drugs due to my ostopenia
but i stopped have told gp and told to carry on with my calcium eurgh how disgusting they are disolvable and taste horrid

Have a good day and keep your feet up

Em


----------



## Jena

Good morning ladies,

Kate - You have started pill    , yay!!!!

Miranda -   i dyed my mums hair once and it went orange, so funny (for those its not happened to anyway)

Nic/Maria - Hope you are enjoying your hols and have better weather than us!!!!   

Hayley - Feet up  , i am still suffering with sneezin and coughing etc......

Em - Thats brilliant news, and gp signing you off too    some dr's are nice!!!!

Julie - Well done    , you'll be a pro by next week

Mitch - Any news yet I am in fear of going blue from holding my breath!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CJ/Lil c/Ally - How are you all?

Is that everyone? I hope so!!!!

As for me, i have to say BB is getting a little tedious now........... But did anyone happen to watch Graham Norton last night? Soooo funny   , specially the spice girls bit!!!!

I am still sniffing/sneezing etc and now have achy af type pains  , dh has been fantastic this week as i have done sod all.... we have had a take away every evening this week but i am getting him to make a shepherds pie today as he is on half day!!!!   

Oh well......

Love to all Jena xxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

jena-oooohhhh takeaway now youve done it,could do with chinese now.......


----------



## Miranda7

Jena - you need to rest too! Put those feet up girl, and let those twins chill out with you.   The hair is very orange, but hell, it's better than the puddle-colour caused by my hairbrush.

Ugh, Em! downregging for six MONTHS If that had been me there would have been a moider, so there would.

Kate - got through to the Winterbourne, so my antral follie count will be booked soon! Yay! Once I get that info to Turkey they can decide how to treat me. I was worried they wouldn't agree to treat me, as their stats are so good and my AMH is so low, but they just want to know the count so they can advise me - they'll treat me anyway. So... you on the pill - we're getting there finally!

hayley - there will be NO bleeding this time, ok?    
Are you staying at home these two weeks? Or are you going back to work?

Mitch, my darling - any news?

xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

miranda-go back to work monday.feelin abit icky at min.oh dear first havin poo pain now water response to mouth


----------



## Jena

Hayley - When is test day hun

Miranda - Oooooo, plus a holiday in the sun and come back pg, yay!!!! Be like a second honeymoon  

Wheres Mitch?


----------



## *kateag*

Yay!! Woohooo!! Have they said when you can book the count?? Whooopppeee!!

Jena, hope you feel better soon hun, good for you feet up and chill. Shepherds pie..... yummy!!!! Hope the af aches ease off soon, those bubbas have probably taken up more room than a 3 month singleton!! 

Hayley, hope dh gets better, nothing worse than manflu eh!  

Em, glad you feeling  bit better, what do you do at work hun?? (if I can be nosey!)

Mitch any news? Have they called

I dont know if I should go back to docs or not, my cough still isnt shifting and my chest feels not much better? What do you think?

xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

jena-sat 14th.just missed fri 13th lol

kate-yeah poor lovey,hes still going to work.i feel sorry for him.feel guilty im not at work til monday.

mitch-where are you girllister should be ring in next half hour/hour


----------



## Jena

Kate - Have you finished the anti-biotics? If yes, then go back if not wait until you have and if no better go back (does that make sense?)


----------



## wishing4miracle

jena-how old is your little man??


----------



## Jena

Hayley - Duh, just looked on your profile at the bottom of your page and its there!!!!! Sorry, as you can see i am a little sandwich short of a picnic!!!! So a week tomorrow, yay!!! I don't want to get your hopes up too much, but i had a cold when tx with ds, and one this time too, so i would say things are looking good for you hun!!!


----------



## Jena

Hayley - He is 11 months and a little tearaway!!! But i wouldn't change that for the world!!!


----------



## *kateag*

Jena, not finished them no, finished the steroids though thankfully. Finish anti b's tomorrow. Doctor got no apps anyway, so will wait til monday. 

I know a few people who got colds on tx and went onto have bfp Hayley. 

xxx


----------



## Jena

Kate - Good plan, if no change Monday go back


----------



## wishing4miracle

jena-ah so young.you wait til you got 3 to look after lol

kate-you still ill you poor thing.get those docs to sort you out 

thank you both for pos thoughts


----------



## honneybee

Good afternoon girls.

I have 3 eggs left from the 6. I did ask on grading and everything they said they did not know, I asked if they have started to  divide but not yet  so not v confident, having a few probs with dh too. can't talk about it now but will soon. I will have et on sunday.

another quick question, how many pessaries did you use? I have been told one a day and have 45.

Miranda. My sis dyed her hair blonde and it went greenish not good. How are you pet besides you love of colour?

Kate I love Boos new pic, Fabtastic matey now you have srted the pill   

Em atleast short protocol has some good results. D/r for 6 months blo*dy hell long time. Great news on dr signing you off for stims good on you for pestering.

Jena shepards pie my worst meal ever, enjoy 

Hayley time will go quick (I hope) are  you getting plenty of rest. Bills no I don't enjoy them either.

Girls I will talk to you all later,I am a little bit struggling at the moment. I will be back later and talk soon.

Its not so much the ivf its more what it does to your relationship.

speak soon

mitch
x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

just nipping in from work
came down for a sandwich and theres none left 
i wouldnt mind but i have to pay as i am part time and everyone else gets theirs free 
so am here til 330 with nothing to eat  

Mitch,        
coming your way, i know it probably wont help just now but it only takes one good un sweetie
I am thinking of you and sending lots of dividing vibes to your embies

Kate you can ask but will i tell  
no only joking i work for an international insurance company doing administration

Miranda have you got an appt for the antral follicle count 

Hayley ooh chinese not my cuppa tea unless theres duck and pancakes!

more of a curry gal myself i think i will flutter my eye lashes at dh tonight haha 

right best budge me botty 

back this evening, finish at 330 got to pick willow up at 430-5pm then drop her home with dh then off shopping 

love to all
Em


----------



## *kateag*

Mitch, 3 out of 6 is brill hun, and they wont be able to grade them yet, they can tell you that tomorrow. Thats what scared me, but the next day all was fine. 

I hope everything is ok with you and dh, its a tough time. Try not to worry too much, your 3 embies will be doing well and you will have fantastic embies on sunday, which is a day 3 transfer, so they cant be that bad.      

Keep positive hun. 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Mitch - great about the embryos! I absolutely agree with what Kate said - it's day 3, so they must be good. And three is excellent - you aren't allowed to have more than two put back, so you can even afford to lose one - you have a choice!
As for the problems with your dh, well I think we've all been there in one form or another - this tx rather shows up the holes in one's relationship!
But it's hard, because you know in your heart you should be pulling together during this time.
We row like cat and dog when we do go for it! But less and less now - thank the lord. But I dread to think what strain it must be travelling quite so far on top of everything else.

Would he consider counselling?

Em - I'd demand time to go somewhere to get some food! You can't live on air.

Kate ducks - done your shopping?

hayley, jena - hello! And hi to everyone who's offline, too.

xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

honeybee-thats fine lovey.dont worry.as kate said youre havin a cd3 et so all is lookin good so far.and a sunday et....i didnt know they were open then.good luck  

heffalump-havent eaten duck because id rather them be runnin around in garden.i know im sad but i cant.sam as with rabbit,there ment to be in garden too.how sad am i lol

after a hard walk(10 min)into town paid bills and comin back im exausted.ive gone back to wearin dh tshirt and ready to have a rest.got a sore chest and feel weak now.oh dear... 

hayley


----------



## *kateag*

Good lord, dh and I row like anything, on a monthly basis! Its always me who sulks the longest though! Is a tough time on anyone hun, and add to the fact that you are travelling, with kids and staying at someone else's house, its going to be hell!

Just concentrate on you, and your embies, it will work out hun. xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Bonjour!!!!!

Christ its just taken me 40 minutes, 6 choccie digestives and one large glass of water to catch up on your lot and your yakking!!! 

I'm back and it was fab fab fab!  Weather was much the same as ours.....crap but okay today.

Need to sort my ticker out will do that in a minute as on day 3 of stimms now, couldn't get my first injection in and so belly is a bit of a mess. Nevermind, all be worth it.  I got my microwave hottie on the belly and drunk god knows how much water I have drunk today - i feel like a fish!  But I am so aware of ohss after last time so will do all I can to avoid that!

Kate - your on the pill!! when did you start that today? and absolutely brilliant news on dh's sperm - that is brilliant  

Miranda - hows the hair? sorted - you nutter! good news on the follicle count thing, do you have it done on a certain cycle day?

Mitch - excellent news on your e/c and embie count!!! Now me and DH hardly ever argue (***** alot at each other but not argue) but during my last tx we ROWED big time.  It takes a lot out of us and also our hubbies.  Hope it is all ok. Suppose it's not helped by you being at your mums which I know your not enjoying.  

Julie - Hello fellow stimmer!! your a day ahead of me as I started stimms wednesday. May see you monday - my appointment is at 11.15...hopefully I'll get there on time monday as last monday I was late (traffic!)

Hayley - Excellent news on your transfer. Hope you have got your feet up!!!!!!

Em - Hello - hope you got some food now.  I'm with you on the duck and pancakes! YUM

Jena - sorry to hear your not feeling well.

will be back later 

Nic x


----------



## *kateag*

YAY!!! She is back!!

Missed ya hun!   

Glad you had a good holiday, how are the Belguim Curries then?!!?


----------



## luckystars

Hello Girls,

Just got back from work you lot have been  I will do my best to catch up!!!!!!! ( but you know what I'm like  )

Kate - Well done on the pill Hun      Your pic of your daughter is lovely!!!!! Katie and Peter was good last night

Em - Not long until Ur appointment hunnie, did u get any lunch  did you get an nice bits when u went shopping 

Miranda - as you know I change my hair colour all the time sometimes its that bad I have to get the washing powder out !!!!!!! that when u know its really bad 

Mitch - Well Done I'm so pleased for you I hope u and Ur DH are OK me sending  to you!!!!!!!!!

Nic - Me and you started on the same day then YAY   I started on Wednesday to my hands were shaking but I did last nights one on my own while DP watched me.. I might get to see you then on Monday I'm 10:45 I will look for you.. Are you going on your own or is your DH going to?

Hayley - What a good girl you are walking into town I hate paying bills so I leave them on the side for DP he can pay then!!  

Jena - I know Ur OK as I have called you today I hope u enjoy Ur dinner yum yum!!!!

  to Ally Lilc CJ and Maria anyone I have missed I'm sorry .........

I'm going to do some washing and wait for DP to get home I'm not sure what time he finishes today he is everywhere today bless him. Work was OK today not to busy thank god, to more Early's to do yuck!!!!!! I have done 2 injections now will I feel anything in my tummy??

Julie xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Kate - Belgium do the best curries ever   they were good!

Julie - I am such a divvy - I thought it was the 7th today and even wrote it on the chq for the kennels when I picked Archie up!  So I thought you started the day before me but of course you didn't and you started Wednesday.  Not suree if Shane is coming with me - I kind of hope not as I hate driving with him in the passenger seat!! drives me mad!  Might see you there!  Hope your drinking loads of water.  I don't feel anything in my tummy yet.  Bit early I think.  I got a micro hottie on there trying to encourage growth.

Nic x


----------



## Miranda7

Washing powder, Ju? is this a beauty tip I've missed

Welcome back Nic!

Sorry - going to dash as I'm feeling v menstrual. Grr, etc.

xxxc


----------



## luckystars

Nic 

No one said anything about water to me ? what have u got to help the growth

Miranda - when my hair is really bad with colour like when I wanted pink strips ( don't ask ) i had to wash it in washing powder to get it out!!!!!!

I hope I see u there I should do!!!! Steve wants to come he was taking more to Liz than I did he is such a flirt!!!!!!


----------



## *kateag*

Julie you should be drinking at least 2-3 litres of water a day to get the drugs moving round the system and to prevent ohss. Lots of water/squash, no caffine, litre of milk, and plenty of protein everyday. 

Also a hot water bottle or wheat bag to keep your belly warm will help the follies grow, but no heat after e/t. 

How do you wash your hair in washing powder!?? I use fairy liqui tabs, reckon they work the same! Not that my hair is coloured so it doesnt really matter does it  

Nic, good good, belguim curry HAS to be good for the follies!  

Miranda, I know pmt sucks   but yay, cos it means you can have your follie count done soon! 
xxxxxxx


----------



## luckystars

Kate and Nic Im glad u told me I dont really like water but ok today I will start .....Milk whys that? and what should I be eating then tell me what kind of things?

I wont drink the glass of fanta I have now then lol........

Ju xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Julie - everything Kate said!!! Milk is for the protein I think.  You should be eating lots of protein - and obviously eating healthily.  Also cut your caffeine as much as you can. Filtered water is best but apparently not from a plastic bottle (something to do with chemicals but personally I think thats going a bit too far to not drink from plastic)

Keep belly warm but not after ET as thats not good - just realised Kate already said that.

Miranda - grrr hope af turns up soon so you can get shot of the pmt.

Nic xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Yup, milk for protein, but you dont need to make it full fat or anything, I can only drink skimmed! Ice cream is good as well for that!  

Stuff like chicken, eggs, dairy is all good. Caffine isnt, so stuff like decaff teabags and coke is better. 

And thats it? Just drink tonnes of water!!! (mines plastic bottles too!)

xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

We have a water filter on our fridge so I mostly drink that but if I'm out its from a plastic bottle.

ICE CREAM! I best pop out to get some later if its going to help   

ok I really am going now to put dinner on.

xx


----------



## luckystars

Cool I love icecream I will have to put a bit of squash in it and that will be fine ok ,,,, veg chicken pots for me then tonight.... 

I hope Mitch is ok??

Kate - Shall I put a hot water bottle on it at Night before stim or after

Ju xxx


----------



## luckystars

I have just read back my post .... ha ha I meant squash in my water not icecream doh.....

Ju xx


----------



## Jena

Evening ladies,

Mitch - As kate said they won't be able to tell you today, same with me. As for you and Dh when you get back home make sure you get some quality time together, this tx lark really does test relationships!!   

Julie - Water flushes your body through so its very important to drink at least 2 pints a day. Sorry should have said before  

Miranda - Can i ask how your book will end, as in will she get pg or not?  

Em - You should collapse on the floor (oscar winning like) and then say 'well what do you expect when there is no food for me'   

Nic - Welcome back  , glad to hear you have a had a good time. Did you bring us all some choccies back then??  

Hayley - FEET UP     don't make me get cross with you     

Ally/Lil c/CJ/Maria - Hello to you all, where are you??

As for me, sorry i disappeared earlier without saying bye (how rude), but i was sick and then dh came home so i went back to bed    , now ds is sneezing so i think he may be coming down with it too (deep joy!!!)

Love to all Jena xxxxxxx

PS Dinner was gorgeous, dh made a brill shepherds pie and mixed with a little brown sauce - mmmmmmm yummmmmyyyy


----------



## *kateag*

Julie, hot water bottle whenever you like hun, as much as you like. I always did it in the evening when I was watching telly. 

And thank god, juice in the water, not the ice cream!! 

Jena, Im doing shepherds pie in the week now, yummy!

xxx


----------



## luckystars

Yet another question I have if you do the injection in one side of ur tummy then the next night can u do it in the other side?

Ju xx


----------



## Jena

Julie - Yes always best to alternate sides hun (otherwise can get a little sore) xxx


----------



## Jena

Where is everyone


----------



## luckystars

Im here..... I will have to remember what side I have done it in......

Ju xx


----------



## Jena

That'll be easy soon - just count the pin pricks


----------



## luckystars

but Jena there are no marks


----------



## Jena

That means you have done a very good job then!!!!!!!!


----------



## luckystars

That would be a first... are u watching BB tonight?

Ju xx


----------



## Jena

Yes i will be tuning in, i would like to Chanelle leave as i think it will then show ziggy in his true colours and it will save the poor child any more embarrasment!!!!! What about you?


----------



## luckystars

I agree sort of but I dont like Laura she is rude and she has been saying that she wants to go? Im having a roast yum yum


----------



## Jena

Exactly, its a bit like keeping Charley in, it makes better entertainment for us viewers, lets face it out of the 2 Chanelle is boring...........


----------



## luckystars

Yes ur right !!!! and then will c if ziggi really likes her? That Nicki has a real problem with men? dont she


----------



## luckystars

Jena - Where is everyone tonight?


----------



## Jena

I don't know!!! Maybe its cos we smell?? Right, anyway i am off, gonna watch ee then BB, speak to you laters xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

A two way convo! I thought I was seeing things with an extra page already!

Dh is watching the tour de france thing at the mo, as he is a tdf addict/expert! (photographed it for years!) so I am missing eastenders!

I cant believe chanelle and laura are up?! Why is no one voting for charley I dont get it! FIX! I think, from what I have seen (and thats not much) Laura is funnier than chanelle isnt she? (Or she was when I saw it!) Those bloody grey leggings though, urgh!

Julie, no marks?! Well done! I looked like a green pin cushion by e/c! Especially when I cocked up my trigger shot and blood poured everywhere!  

Bet you all gone now!

Mira, has af turned up hun? Hope you feeling better, have a glass or two or red tonight.  

Nic, hope dinner was good! Im about to have mine now, starving! 

xxxxx


----------



## luckystars

Just had dinner it was lovely DP is not feeling well tonight bless Im going to have some icecream yum yum then BB is on ...

Ju xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello

I am just back from shopping

DH has ordered my cury so off to watch BB and eat and then be back for chatter and personals

oh and to start part 10!

Em


----------



## *kateag*

oooohh ooohh me first me first!

Someone is going IN bb?


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya lister ladies

Well i have had a little bit of my curry not all of it though!

DH is in bed so nice and peaceful here as willow is asleep!

Mitch thinking of you honey        coming your way

Nic  at the belgium curry 
hope stims are going well

Julie hope the injections are going well

Kate loving the new ticker  hows the pill going

Miranda pmt horrible thing isnt it  hope it shifts soon

Maria hope your having lots of fun on your holiday

Hayley hope that your resting up 
take it easy
did u have chinese

jena rest up hunny

Ally, Lilc and cj hope your all blooming

well Lauras out but i wonder whose going in

an austrailian brunette isnt it

ooh did u see the look on ziggys face when they called lauras name   

I have my 15yo niece coming tomorrow for a few hours should be fun 
shes been a bit naughty for her parents of late but i think is starting to turn a corner 
DH said oooh shes not staying all day is she lol

hes working what does it matter to him

love to anyone i missed

Em


----------



## Miranda7

Hee! That's utter brilliance! After eight years, they finally put a mole in the BB house.

And did you hear what's happening friday? Someone's going to get evicted, come out, the housemates will hear them slate everyone else, then they'll have to go back in...

Yay! I've finally got back into BB!

Anyone know any good recipes using raspberries?


----------



## Martha Moo

Miranda

i am gutted i will miss next weeks show

i will be away   i will virgin plus it but will have to wait til wednesday to watch it lol

lol at the mole

wonder if they recognise her


----------



## Martha Moo

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
Kateag 1st ES abandoned, 2nd ES  looking into 3rd ES Pill 06/07 D/R 20/06   

*~*Nic*~* 1st ES   2nd ES D/R 25/06 Baseline 02/07, stims 04/07, scan 09/07     

Jetabrown        

Alexia 10/02         

Allybee17 10/05      Next scan 13/07     

shye       

MJP   FET   pill 10/07 baseline 17/08, 2nd scan 28/29/08 ET 04/09    

Miranda7 tx abandoned  , moved on to straight tx, June   2nd ICSI later this year    

wishing4miracle 1st ES   2nd ES D/R 12/06 baseline 19/06 stims 20/06 scan 27/06 EC 30/06 ET 03/07  Testing 14/07     

Luckystars d/r 27/06 stims 04/07    ^reiki 

Honnybee D/R 16/06 baseline 22/06 Stims 22/06 scan 02/07 EC 05/07    

Jena Testing 7th June     Scan 26/06   EDD 14/02/08    

curlyj28 D/R 16/05 stims 23/05 EC 10/06 ET 13/06  testing 23/06  scan 09/07      

Little Seahorse Testing 21/06       

*Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx*


----------



## Martha Moo

new home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101442.0

  

Happy chatting 

Love Emxx


----------

